# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قانون تنظيم الجامعات رقم 49 لسنة 1972

## hazem mohamed

قرار رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية بالقانون 
 رقم 49 لسنة 1972 
بشأن تنظيم الجامعات

باسم الشعب
رئيس الجمهورية 
بعد الإطلاع على الدستور؛
وعلى القانون رقم 117 لسنة 1958 بإعادة تنظيم النيابة الإدارية والمحاكمات التأديبية، والقوانين المعدلة له؛
وعلى القانون رقم 184 لسنة 1958 في شأن تنظيم الجامعات ، والقوانين المعدلة له؛
وعلى قانون الهيئات العامة الصادر بالقانون رقم 61 لسنة 1963؛
وعلى القانون رقم 58 لسنة 1971 بشأن العاملين المدنيين في الدولة؛
وعلى القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1962 بشأن مجلس الدولة؛
وعلى موافقة مجلس الوزراء؛
وبناء على ما ارتآه مجلس الدولة،

قرر القانون الآتي:

مادة 1:
يعمل في شأن تنظيم الجامعات بأحكام القانون المرافق , ويلغى القانون رقم 184 لسنة 1958 المشار إليه , كما يلغى كل حكم يخالف أحكامه .

مادة 2:
ينشر هذا القرار في الجريدة الرسمية , وتكون له قوة القانون , ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره وذلك فيما عدا الجدول الملحق به فيعمل به اعتبارا من أول أكتوبر سنة 1972 .


قانون تنظيم الجامعات
بـاب تمهيدي
في الهيكل العام للجامعات


مادة 1:
     تختص الجامعات بكل ما يتعلق بالتعليم الجامعي والبحث العلمي الذي تقوم به كلياتها ومعاهدها في سبيل خدمة المجتمع والارتقاء به حضاريا متوخية في ذلك المساهمة في رقى الفكر وتقدم العلم وتنمية القيم الإنسانية وتزويد البلاد بالمتخصصين والفنيين والخبراء في مختلف المجالات وإعداد الإنسان المزود بأصول المعرفة وطرائق البحث المتقدمة والقيم الرفيعة ليساهم في بناء وتدعيم المجتمع الاشتراكي وصنع مستقبل الوطن وخدمة الإنسانية وتعتبر الجامعات بذلك معقلا للفكر الانسانى في أرفع مستوياته ومصدرا لاستثمار وتنمية أهم ثروات المجتمع وأغلاها وهى الثروة البشرية وتهتم الجامعات كذلك ببعث الحضارة العربية والتراث التاريخي للشعب المصري وتقاليده الأصيلة ومراعاة المستوى الرفيع للتربية الدينية والخلقية والوطنية وتوثيق الروابط الثقافية والعلمية مع الجامعات الأخرى والهيئات العلمية العربية والأجنبية .

     وتكفل الدولة استقلال الجامعات بما يحقق الربط بين التعليم الجامعي وحاجات المجتمع والإنتاج.


مادة 2:
الجامعات التي يسرى عليها هذا القانون هي :
جامعة القاهرة , ومقرها القاهرة .
جامعة الإسكندرية , ومقرها الإسكندرية .
جامعة عين شمس , ومقرها القاهرة .
جامعة أسيوط , ومقرها أسيوط .
جامعة طنطا ومقرها طنطا .
جامعة المنصورة ومقرها المنصورة .
جامعة الزقازيق ومقرها مدينة الزقازيق .
جامعة حلوان ومقرها القاهرة .
جامعة قناة السويس ومقرها مدينة الإسماعيلية .
جامعة المنوفية ومقرها مدينة شبين الكوم .
جامعة المنيا ومقرها مدينة المنيا .
جامعة جنوب الوادي ومقرها مدينة قنا .
جامعة بنها ومقرها مدينة بنها .
جامعة الفيوم ومقرها مدينة الفيوم .
جامعة بنى سويف ومقرها مدينة بنى سويف .
جامعة كفر الشيخ ومقرها مدينة كفر الشيخ .
جامعة سوهاج ومقرها مدينة سوهاج .
     ويجوز إنشاء جامعات جديدة بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بناء على عرض الوزير المختص بالتعليم العالي , وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .

      ويجوز إنشاء فروع لهذه الجامعات وتعيين مقرها بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بناء على عرض وزير التعليم العالي , وبعد أخذ رأى مجلس الجامعة المختصة وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .

مادة 3:
  تتكون كل جامعة من عدد من الكليات , و يجوز أن تنشأ بها معاهد تابعة للجامعة , ويكون تحديد وإنشاء الكليات والمعاهد بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بناء على عرض الوزير المختص وبعد أخذ رأى مجلس الجامعة المختصة وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات و مجلس الوزراء . 

مادة 4:
يجوز أن تكون بعض الكليات أو المعاهد في غير مقر الجامعة التي تتبعها ويكون ذلك بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بناء على عرض وزير التعليم العالي وبعد أخذ رأى مجلس الجامعة المختصة وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .

مادة 5:
تتكون كل كلية من عدد من الأقسام يتولى كل منها تدريس المواد التي تدخل في اختصاصه ويقوم على بحثها . 
  وتعيين هذه الأقسام بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الجامعة المختصة وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات . ويراعى ألا تتكرر الأقسام المتماثلة في كليات الجامعة الواحدة ومعاهدها وينظم ذلك تدريجيا بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي بناء على اقتراح مجلس الجامعة المختصة وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .
    والى أن يتم ذلك تتكون دوائر عملية للأقسام أو المواد المتماثلة لتحقيق التعاون والتنسيق بينها في مجالات الدراسة والبحث . 
    وتبين اللائحة التنفيذية كيفية تشكيل هذه الدوائر وتحدد اختصاصها .



مادة 6:
  يجوز أن تنشأ بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي , بناء على اقتراح مجلس الجامعة المختصة وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات , معاهد تابعة للكليات إذا كانت الدراسة فيها تتصل بأكثر من قسم من الأقسام , وتسرى على هذه المعاهد الأحكام الخاصة بأقسام الكلية .

مادة 7:
الجامعات هيئات عامة ذات طابع علمي وثقافي , ولكل منها شخصية اعتبارية , ولها أن تقبل ما يوجه إليها من تبرعات لا تتعارض مع الغرض الأصلي الذي أنشئت له الجامعة .

مادة 8:
يكون لكل جامعة موازنة خاصة بها تعد على نمط موازنات الهيئات العامة .


مادة 9:
يتولى إدارة كل جامعة :
ا) مجلس الجامعة .
ب) رئيس الجامعة .

مادة 10:
يتولى إدارة كل كلية أو معهد تابع للجامعة :
ا) مجلس الكلية أو المعهد .
ب) عميد الكلية أو المعهد .

مادة 11:
يتولى إدارة كل قسم من أقسام الكلية أو المعهد التابع للجامعة :
ا) مجلس القسم .
ب) رئيس مجلس القسم .

مادة 12:
للجامعات مجلس أعلى يسمى " المجلس الأعلى للجامعات " مقره القاهرة , يتولى تخطيط السياسة العامة للتعليم الجامعي والبحث العلمي والتنسيق بين الجامعات في أوجه نشاطها المختلفة .

مادة 13:
الوزير المختص بالتعليم العالي هو الرئيس الأعلى للجامعات ويشرف عليها بحكم منصبه .
    وله أن يطلب إلى المجالس أو اللجان الفنية المختصة بحث أو دراسة موضوعات معينة وخاصة الموضوعات المتصلة بالسياسة العامة للتعليم الجامعي وربطها بحاجة البلاد ومطالب نهضتها وذلك لإبداء الرأي فيها واتخاذ قرار بشأنها , وله أن يدعو المجالس واللجان المشكلة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون إلى الاجتماع تحت رئاسته , ليعرض عليها ما يراه من موضوعات .
    وله أن يطلب من رئيس الجامعة المختص التحقيق في الوقائع التي يحيلها إليه وذلك طبقا للقواعد والإجراءات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وموافاته بتقرير عن نتيجة التحقيق . 




الباب الأول 
في المجالس والقيادات المسئولة 


مادة 14:
     تتولى المجالس والقيادات المبينة في هذا القانون كل في دائرة اختصاصه مسؤولية تسيير العمل الجامعي وانطلاقه بما يحقق أهداف الجامعة في حدود القوانين واللوائح والنظم المقررة .
    وتعتبر القرارات الصادرة من كل مجلس من المجالس المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون في حدود اختصاصها ملزمة للمجالس الأدنى منه , ولهذه المجالس أن تفوض رؤساءها أو من تراه من أعضائها في بعض اختصاصاتها .
    وتبين اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون نظام العمل في تلك المجالس وتسرى عليها فيما لم يرد في شأنه نص , الأحكام العامة المبينة في المواد التالية .

مادة 15:
   يؤلف المجلس من بين أعضائه أو من غيرهم من أعضاء هيئة التدريس والمتخصصين لجانا فنية دائمة أو مؤقتة لبحث الموضوعات التي تدخل في اختصاصه .

مادة 16:
لا تكون قرارات المجلس نهائية فيما يختص بالنظر فيه من مسائل إلا في شأن ما لم ينص على دخوله منها في اختصاص مجلس أو مجالس أعلى .

مادة 17:
لا تنفذ قرارات المجلس فيما يحتاج إلى قرار من وزير التعليم العالي إلا بصدور هذا القرار . 
وإذا لم يصدر منه قرار في شأنها خلال الستين يوما التالية لتاريخ وصولها مستوفاة إلى مكتبه تكون نافذة.


أولا - على مستوى الجامعات
(1) المجلس الأعلى للجامعات

مادة 18:
     يشكل المجلس الأعلى للجامعات برئاسة الوزير المختص بالتعليم العالي , وعضوية :
    أ) رؤساء الجامعات وفى حالة غياب رئيس الجامعة يحل محله أقدم نوابه .
  ب) خمسة أعضاء على الأكثر من ذوى الخبرة في شئون التعليم الجامعي والشئون العامة , يعينون لمدة سنتين قابلة للتجديد بقرار من الوزير المختص بالتعليم العالي بعد أخذ رأى المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .
   ج) أمين المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .
     وفى حالة غياب الوزير , يحل محله في رئاسة المجلس أقدم رؤساء الجامعات .

مادة 19:
يختص المجلس الأعلى للجامعات بالمسائل الآتية :
   (1) رسم السياسة العامة للتعليم الجامعي والبحث العلمي في الجامعات والعمل على توجيهها وتنسيقها بما يتفق مع حاجات البلاد وتيسير تحقيق الأهداف القومية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والعلمية للدولة .
   (2) التنسيق بين نظم الدراسة والامتحان والدرجات العلمية في الجامعات .
   (3) التنسيق بين الكليات والمعاهد والأقسام المتناظرة في الجامعات .
   (4) تحديد وإنشاء تخصصات الأستاذية في الجامعات .
   (5) التنسيق بين أعضاء هيئة التدريس في الجامعات .
   (6) تنظيم قبول الطلاب في الجامعات وتحديد أعدادهم .
   (7) رسم السياسة العامة للكتب والمذكرات الجامعية ووضع النظم الخاصة بها.
  (8) رسم الإطار العام للوائح الفنية والمالية والإدارية لحسابات البحوث وللوحدات ذات الطابع الخاص في الجامعات .
   (9) وضع اللائحة التنفيذية للجامعات واللوائح الداخلية للكليات والمعاهد.
   (10) المتابعة الدورية لتنفيذ سياساته وقراراته في الجامعات .
   (11) إبداء الرأي في مقدار الإعانة الحكومية التي تمنح سنويا لكل جامعة .
   (12) إبداء الرأي فيما يعرضه عليه وزير التعليم العالي أو إحدى الجامعات من مسائل .
   (13) إبداء الرأي فيما يتعلق بمسائل التعليم في مستوياته ونوعياته المختلفة .
   (13 مكرر وضع النظم الخاصة بتقويم وتطوير الأداء الجامعي 

  13) مكررا (1) وضع الضوابط العامة لتوزيع العمل بين أعضاء هيئة التدريس والأساتذة المتفرغين والأساتذة غير المتفرغين على نحو يحقق الاستفادة الكاملة من خبرتهم جميعا ، وبالصورة التي تحقق التطوير المستمر للتعليم في المرحلة الجامعية الأولى وفى مرحلة الدراسات العليا والماجستير والدكتوراه . 
   (14) المسائل الأخرى التي يختص بها وفقا للقانون 

مادة 19 (مكرر):
يشكل مجلس أعلى لشئون التعليم والطلاب ومجلس أعلى للدراسات العليا والبحوث , ومجلس أعلى لخدمة المجتمع وتنمية البيئة , لمعاونة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات في ممارسة اختصاصاته , ويشكل كل مجلس من هذه المجالس برئاسة الوزير المختص بالتعليم العالي أو من ينيبه , وعضوية نواب رؤساء الجامعات المختصين وأمين المجلس الأعلى للجامعات , ويحدد المجلس الأعلى للجامعات المسائل التي تدخل في اختصاص كل من هذه المجالس , وتعرض قراراتها عليه لتقرير ما يراه في شأنها . 
(2) أمين المجلس الأعلى للجامعات 

 مادة 20:
    يعين بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بناء على عرض وزير التعليم العالي أمين للمجلس الأعلى للجامعات يكون في درجة نائب رئيس الجامعة , ويقوم بأعمال أمانة المجلس ويشرف على الأجهزة التي تتكون منها الأمانة, ويتولى جميع البيانات والإحصاءات وإعداد الدراسات الخاصة بالموضوعات التي ينظرها المجلس .
    ويشترط فيه أن يكون قد شغل لمدة خمس سنوات على الأقل وظيفة أستاذ في إحدى الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون .
    ويكون تعيينه لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد . 
   ويعتبر خلال مدة تعيينه شاغلا وظيفة أستاذ على سبيل التذكار . 
   فإذا لم تجدد مدته أو ترك منصبه قبل نهاية المدة , عاد إلى شغل وظيفة أستاذ التي كان يشغلها من قبل إذا كانت شاغرة . 
    فإذا لم تكن شاغرة شغلها بصفة شخصية إلى أن تخلو .

مادة 21:
تشكل هيئة فنية لمعاونة أمين المجلس الأعلى للجامعات بقرار من رئيس المجلس بعد أخذ رأى الأمين . 
   وينظم أعمال هذه الهيئة قرار من رئيس المجلس الأعلى للجامعات بعد أخذ رأى المجلس .

(3) المؤتمر العلمي للجامعات 
مادة 21 (مكرر):
    يدعو الوزير المختص بالتعليم العالي المؤتمر العلمي للجامعات في نهاية كل عام جامعي , ويشكل برئاسته وعضوية أعضاء المجلس الأعلى للجامعات والمجالس الثلاثة التي تعاونه .
   ويختص هذا المؤتمر بنظر ومناقشة السياسة العامة للتعليم الجامعي وما يعرضه عليه رئيسه من موضوعات ويصدر توصياته في هذا الشأن . 
ثانيا - على مستوى الجامعة 
(1)	مجلس الجامعة 

مادة 22:
   يؤلف مجلس الجامعة برئاسة رئيس الجامعة وعضوية :
  أ) نواب رئيس الجامعة .
 ب) عمداء الكيات والمعاهد التابعة للجامعة .
ج) أربعة أعضاء على الأكثر من ذوى الخبرة في شئون التعليم الجامعي والشئون العامة يعينون لمدة سنتين قابلة للتجديد بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد اخذ رأى مجلس الجامعة ولا يجوز أن يجمعوا بين عضوية أكثر من مجلس من مجالس الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون .
    ويحضر أمين الجامعة جلسات المجلس ويشارك في مناقشاته , ويتولى أمانة المجلس .


مادة 23:
يختص مجلس الجامعة بالنظر في المسائل الآتية :
أولا:  مسائل التخطيط والتنسيق والتنظيم والمتابعة :
(1) رسم وتنسيق السياسة العامة للتعليم والبحوث في الجامعة وتنظيمها ووضع الخطة الكفيلة بتوفير الإمكانيات الكافية لتحقيق أهداف الجامعة .
(2) وضع خطة استكمال وإنشاء المباني ودعم المعامل والتجهيزات والمكتبات في الجامعة .
(3) وضع اللائحة التنفيذية للجامعات واللوائح الداخلية لكليات الجامعة ومعاهدها .
(4) تنظيم قبول الطلاب في الجامعة وتحديد أعدادهم .
(5) تنظيم شئون المنح والمكافآت الدراسية المختلفة .
(6) تنظيم شئون الخدمات الطلابية في الجامعة .
(7) إعداد السياسة العامة للكتب والمذكرات الجامعية وتنظيمها .
(8) تنظيم شئون الطلاب الثقافية و الرياضية و الاجتماعية .
(9) تنظيم الشئون الإدارية والمالية في الجامعة .
(10) إصدار اللوائح الخاصة بالمتاحف و المكتبات و غيرها من المنشآت الجامعية .
(11) إصدار اللوائح الفنية والمالية والإدارية للوحدات ذات الطابع الخاص في الجامعة بالاتفاق مع وزارة الخزانة وذلك فيما يتعلق بالشئون المالية والإدارية .
(12) تحديد و إنشاء تخصصات الأستاذية .
(13) وضع النظام العام للدروس والمحاضرات والبحوث والتمرينات العملية وللانتداب لها .
(14) وضع النظام العام لأعمال الامتحان و للانتداب لها .
(15) مناقشة تقارير رئيس الجامعة والتقارير السنوية للكليات والمعاهد وتوصيات المؤتمرات العملية , وتقييم النظم الجامعية فيها ومراجعتها وتجديدها في ضوء كل ذلك وفى إطار التقدم العلمي والتعليمي ومطالب المجتمع وحاجاته المتطورة .
(16) متابعة تنفيذ الخطة العامة للتعليم والبحوث العلمية والإنشاءات في الجامعة .
(17) إعداد مشروعات الموازنة وإقرار الحساب الختامي للجامعة .
ثانيا - المسائل التنفيذية :
(18) تعيين أعضاء هيئة التدريس في الجامعة و نقلهم .
(19) تحديد مواعيد بدء الدراسة و مدة عطلة منتصف العام الجامعي .
(20) وقف الدراسة في الكليات و المعاهد .
(21) منح الدرجات والشهادات العلمية والدبلومات , ومنح الدرجات الفخرية .
(22) تدبير أموال الجامعة واستثمارها وإدارتها والتصرف فيها .
(23) قبول التبرعات في حدود ما تنص عليه المادة السابعة .
(24) الترخيص لرئيس الجامعة في أجراء التصرفات القانونية .
ثالثا - مسائل متفرقة :
(25) الموضوعات التي يحيلها عليه وزير التعليم العالي و رئيس المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .
(26) إبداء الرأي فيما يتعلق بجميع مسائل التعليم في مستوياته ونوعياته المختلفة .
(27) المسائل الأخرى التي يختص بها وفقا للقانون .

مادة 24:
لمجلس الجامعة أن يلغى القرارات الصادرة من مجالس الكليات أو المعاهد التابعة للجامعة إذا كانت مخالفة للقوانين أو اللوائح أو القرارات التنظيمية المعمول بها في الجامعات.

(2) رئيس الجامعة
مادة 25:
    يصدر بتعيين رئيس الجامعة قرار من رئيس الجمهورية بناء على عرض وزير التعليم العالي , ويشترط فيه أن يكون قد شغل لمدة خمس سنوات على الأقل وظيفة أستاذ في إحدى الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون .
    ويكون تعيينه لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد , ويعتبر خلال مدة تعيينه شاغلا وظيفة أستاذ على سبيل التذكار , فإذا لم تجدد مدته أو ترك رئاسة الجامعة قبل نهاية المدة , عاد إلى شغل وظيفة أستاذ التي كان يشغلها من قبل إذا كانت شاغرة فإذا لم تكن شاغرة شغلها بصفة شخصية إلى أن تخلو .

مادة 26:
يتولى رئيس الجامعة إدارة شئون الجامعة العلمية والإدارية والمالية , وهو الذي يمثلها أمام الهيئات الأخرى .
وهو مسئول عن تنفيذ القوانين واللوائح الجامعية وقرارات مجلس الجامعة والمجلس الأعلى للجامعات في حدود هذه القوانين واللوائح .
 وله في حال الإخلال بالنظام أن يقف الدراسة كلها أو بعضها على أن يعرض قرار الوقف على وزير التعليم العالي خلال ثلاثة أيام وعلى مجلس الجامعة خلال أسبوع .

مادة 27:
  لرئيس الجامعة أن يدعو المجالس واللجان المشكلة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون إلى الاجتماع كما له أن يعرض عليها ما يراه من الموضوعات .

مادة 28:
يقدم رئيس الجامعة بعد العرض على مجلس الجامعة تقريرا في نهاية كل عام جامعي إلى وزير التعليم العالي عن متابعة شئون التعليم والبحث العلمي وسائر نواحي النشاط الأخرى في الجامعة وتقييمها ومراجعتها واقتراحات النهوض بها , وذلك للعرض على المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .

(3) نواب رئيس الجامعة 
مادة 29:
    يكون لكل جامعة ثلاث نواب لرئيس الجامعة يعاونونه في إدارة شئونها, ويقوم أقدمهم مقامه عند غيابه. 

    ويكون تعيين نائب رئيس الجامعة بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بناء على عرض وزير التعليم العالي بعد أخذ رأى رئيس الجامعة. 
    ويشترط فيه أن يكون قد شغل لمدة خمس سنوات على الأقل وظيفة أستاذ في إحدى الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون.
    ويكون تعيينه لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد. 
    ويعتبر خلال مدة تعيينه شاغلا وظيفة أستاذ على سبيل التذكار. 
    فإذا لم تجدد مدته أو ترك منصبه قبل نهاية المدة, عاد إلى شغل وظيفة أستاذ التي كان يشغلها من قبل إذا كانت شاغرة, فإذا لم تكن شاغرة شغلها بصفة شخصية إلى أن تخلو.

مادة 30:
يجوز في حال إنشاء فرع للجامعة تعيين نائب لرئيس الجامعة يعاونه في إدارة شئون الفرع وتكون له جميع الاختصاصات المخولة لنائبي رئيس الجامعة في شئون هذا الفرع.

مادة 31:
تحدد اختصاصات نائب رئيس الجامعة في قرار تعيينه . 

4) )مجلس شئون التعليم والطلاب 
مادة 32:
    يشكل مجلس شئون التعليم والطلاب برئاسة نائب رئيس الجامعة لشئون الدراسة في مرحلة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس وشئون الطلاب , وعضوية :
أ) وكلاء الكليات والمعاهد التابعة للجامعة لشئون الدراسة في مرحلة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس وشئون الطلاب.
ب) عدد من الأعضاء لا يقل عن ثلاثة ولا يزيد على خمسة من ذوى الخبرة في الشئون الجامعية والشئون العامة , يعينون لمدة سنتين قابلة للتجديد بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى مجلس شئون التعليم والطلاب وموافقة مجلس الجامعة ولا يجوز أن يجمعوا بين هذه العضوية وبين عضوية مجلس الجامعة المعنية 

مادة 33:
يختص مجلس شئون التعليم والطلاب بالنظر في المسائل الآتية :
أولا - مسائل التخطيط والتنسيق والتنظيم والمتابعة :
    (1) دراسة وإعداد السياسة العامة للدراسة و التعليم في مرحلة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس في الجامعة وتنظيمها , والتنسيق بين كليات الجامعة ومعاهدها في شأنها .
    (2) رسم السياسة الكفيلة بتحقيق التعاون والتنسيق بين الأقسام والمواد المتماثلة في كليات الجامعة ومعاهدها فيما يخص الدراسة في مرحلة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس .
    (3) إعداد السياسة الكفيلة بتشجيع الدراسة في بعض الأقسام في مرحلة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس .
   (4) إعداد السياسة الكفيلة بتيسير حصول طلاب مرحلة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس على الكتب والمذكرات الجامعية وبتشجيع التأليف في بعض المواد لهذه المرحلة .
   (5) إبداء الرأي في وضع اللائحة التنفيذية للجامعات فيما يخص شئون الدراسة والتعليم بمرحلة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس وشئون الطلاب .
    (6) تنظيم قبول الطلاب في مرحلة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس وتحديد أعدادهم .
   (7) إعداد النظام العام للدروس والمحاضرات والتمرينات العملية وأعمال الامتحان في مرحلة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس .
    (8) تنظيم شئون الخدمات الطلابية في الجامعة .
    (9) تنظيم شئون النشاط الثقافي والرياضي والاجتماعي للطلاب في الجامعة .
   (10) مناقشة تقارير الكليات والمعاهد وتوصيات المؤتمرات العلمية فيها وتقارير الدوائر العلمية في الجامعة والتقرير السنوي لنائب رئيس الجامعة لشئون الدراسة في مرحلة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس وشئون الطلاب في الجامعة وتقييم نظم الدراسة والامتحان في هذه المرحلة ونظم الخدمات الطلابية وشئون الطلاب المختلفة ومراجعتها بما يكفل النهوض بها .
    (11) متابعة تنفيذ خطة التعليم في مرحلة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس وخطة شئون الطلاب في الجامعة .
   (12) حصر وتحليل جميع البيانات والإحصاءات المتعلقة بالتعليم في مرحلة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس وبالطلاب في الجامعة .
    (13) ملغى .
    (14) ملغى .
ثانيا - المسائل التنفيذية :
    (15) الإعفاء من بعض المقررات أو من بعض الامتحانات في مرحلة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس .
    (16) تحديد مواعيد الامتحان في مرحلة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس في كليات الجامعة ومعاهدها .
    (17) ملغى .
    (18) ملغى .
ثالثا - مسائل متفرقة :
   (19) المسائل التي يحيلها عليه مجلس الجامعة .
   (20) المسائل الأخرى التي يختص بها وفقا للقانون .

 (5) مجلس الدراسات العليا والبحوث :
مادة 34:
    يؤلف مجلس الدراسات العليا والبحوث برئاسة نائب رئيس الجامعة لشئون الدراسات العليا والبحوث , وعضوية :
   ا) وكلاء الكليات والمعاهد التابعة للجامعة لشئون الدراسات العليا والبحوث .
  ب) عدد من الأعضاء لا يقل عن ثلاثة ولا يزيد على خمسة من ذوى الخبرة في مواقع الإنتاج والخدمات , يعينون لمدة سنتين قابلة للتجديد بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الدراسات العليا والبحوث وموافقة مجلس الجامعة. 
    ولا يجوز أن يجمعوا بين هذه العضوية وبين عضوية مجلس الجامعة المعنية .

مادة 35:
يختص مجلس الدراسات العليا والبحوث بالنظر في المسائل الآتية :
أولا - مسائل التخطيط والتنسيق والتنظيم والمتابعة :
   (1) دراسة وإعداد السياسة العامة للدراسات والبحوث في الجامعة , والتنسيق بينها في كليات الجامعة ومعاهدها .
  (2) رسم السياسة الكفيلة بتحقيق التعاون والتنسيق بين الأقسام والمواد المتماثلة في كليات الجامعة ومعاهدها فيما يخص الدراسات العليا والبحوث في الجامعة .
   (3) إعداد خطة عامة لبعثات الجامعة وإجازاتها الدراسية وللإيفاد على المنح الأجنبية .
  (4) إعداد برنامج لاستكمال أعضاء هيئة التدريس من داخل الجامعات أو خارجها , ولتكوين فرق متكاملة من الباحثين في التخصصات المختلفة .
   (5) وضع سياسة لإيفاد أعضاء هيئة التدريس في الجامعة في مهمات علمية .
  (6) وضع خطة لعقد مؤتمرات وندوات علمية وحلقات دراسية في الجامعة وللمشاركة فيما يعقد منها خارج الجامعة في داخل البلاد وخارجها .
   (7) أبداء الرأي في وضع اللائحة التنفيذية للجامعات فيما يخص شئون الدراسات العليا والبحوث .
   (8) تنظيم قبول طلاب الدراسات العليا في الجامعة .
   (9) إعداد نظام حساب البحث العلمي في الجامعة .
   (10) إعداد نظام مكافآت التفرغ للدراسات العليا والبحوث في الجامعة .
  (11) مناقشة تقارير الكليات والمعاهد وتوصيات المؤتمرات العلمية فيها وتقارير الدوائر العلمية في الجامعة والتقرير السنوي لنائب رئيس الجامعة لشئون الدراسات العليا والبحوث , وتقييم نظم الدراسات العليا والبحوث في الجامعة ومراجعتها بما يكفل النهوض بها .
   (12) متابعة تنفيذ خطة الدراسات العليا والبحوث في الجامعة .
   (13) حصر وتحليل جميع البيانات والإحصاءات الخاصة بهيئة التدريس والمدرسين المساعدين والمعيدين والدراسات العليا والبحوث والأجهزة النادرة في الجامعة .
    (14) إعداد مشروع موازنة البحث العلمي في الجامعة , ووضع نظام التصرف في بنود موازنته .
ثانيا - المسائل التنفيذية :
    (15) إدارة صندوق البحث العلمي في الجامعة .
   (16) تلقى المشكلات العلمية من الهيئات العلمية والفنية المختلفة وتوزيعها على كليات الجامعة ومعاهدها المختصة .
    (17) إعفاء طلاب الدراسات العليا من بعض المقررات الدراسية ومن امتحاناتها .
    (18) تحديد مواعيد امتحانات الدراسات العليا في كليات الجامعة ومعاهدها .
   (19) ملغاة .
    (20) تقرير مكافآت التفرغ للدراسات العليا .
    (21) الإيفاد في بعثات الجامعة وعلى المنح الأجنبية , وتقريرالاجازات الدراسية .
    (22) إيفاد أعضاء هيئة التدريس في مهمات علمية ولحضور المؤتمرات والندوات العلمية والحلقات الدراسية .
    (23) الترخيص للأساتذة بأجازات التفرغ العلمي .
   (24) جمع البحوث العلمية وتشجيع نشرها وتوزيعها على أعضاء هيئة التدريس في الجامعة وتبادلها مع العلماء والهيئات العلمية في داخل البلاد وخارجها .
    (25) توزيع موازنة البحث العلمي في الجامعة وفقا للبرامج المقترحة .
ثالثا - مسائل متفرقة :
   (26) المسائل التي يحيلها عليه مجلس الجامعة .
   (27) المسائل الأخرى التي يختص بها وفقا للقانون .


 (5) مجلس خدمة المجتمع وتنمية البيئة 
مادة 35 مكرر:
    يشكل مجلس خدمة المجتمع وتنمية البيئة برئاسة نائب رئيس الجامعة لشئون خدمة المجتمع وتنمية البيئة وعضوية:
 أ) وكلاء الكليات والمعاهد لشئون خدمة المجتمع وتنمية البيئة التابعة للجامعات .
ب) عدد من الأعضاء لا يقل عن خمسة ولا يزيد على عشرة من ذوى الخبرة في مجالات الإنتاج والخدمات والشئون العامة يعينون لمدة سنتين قابلة للتجديد بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى مجلس خدمة المجتمع وتنمية البيئة وموافقة مجلس الجامعة .
 ولا يجوز لهم الجمع بين هذه العضوية وعضوية مجلس الجامعة المعنية . 


مادة35  مكرر 1:
يختص مجلس خدمة البيئة وتنمية المجتمع بالنظر في المسائل الآتية :
    1 - دراسة واقتراح السياسة العامة والخطط والبرامج التي تكفل تحقيق دور الجامعة في خدمة المجتمع وتنمية البيئة .
    2 - دراسة مشاكل النشاط الانتاجى ودور الخدمات ومواقع العمل في البيئة ودور البحث العلمي التطبيقي في حلها .
    3 - دراسة واقتراح السياسة العامة لإنشاء وإدارة الوحدات ذات الطابع الخاص التي تقدم خدماتها لغير الطلاب وذلك فيما عدا المستشفيات الجامعية .
    4 - دراسة واقتراح السياسة العامة لإعداد وتنفيذ برامج تدريب أفراد المجتمع على استخدام الأساليب العلمية والفنية الحديثة وتعليمهم ورفع كفاءتهم الإنتاجية في شتى المجالات .
    5 - دراسة واقتراح السياسة العامة لتنظيم المؤتمرات والندوات العلمية والمحاضرات العامة التى تستهدف خدمة المجتمع وتنمية البيئة .
    6 - المسائل التي يحيلها مجلس الجامعة للدراسة وإبداء الرأي .
    7 - المسائل الأخرى التي يختص بها وفقا للقانون .

مادة 36:
تعرض قرارات مجلس شئون التعليم والطلاب وقرارات مجلس الدراسات العليا والبحوث وقرارات مجلس خدمة المجتمع وتنمية البيئة في المسائل المتعلقة بالتخطيط والتنسيق والتنظيم والمتابعة على مجلس الجامعة ليقرر ما يراه في شأنها.
  وتكون قرارات المجالس الثلاث في المسائل التنفيذية نافذة بعد اعتمادها من رئيس الجامعة , وله عند الاقتضاء عرضها على مجلس الجامعة .
 (6) أمين الجامعة 

مادة 37:
    يكون للجامعة أمين يعين بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بناء على عرض وزير التعليم العالي بعد أخذ رأى رئيس الجامعة 
    ويشترط فيه أن يكون ذا خبرة بالشئون الجامعية .

مادة 38:
يتولى أمين الجامعة الأعمال الإدارية والمالية في الجامعة تحت إشراف رئيس الجامعة ونواب الرئيس , ويكون مسئولا عن تنفيذ القوانين واللوائح والنظم المقررة فى حدود اختصاصه.

مادة 39:
  يعاون أمين الجامعة أمينان مساعدان من العاملين ذوى الكفاءة في الجامعة , ويقوم أقدمهما مقامه عند غيابه .
    كما يجوز تعيين أمين مساعد ثالث للجامعة. 
    ويجوز في حال أنشاء فرع للجامعة تعيين أمين مساعد يعاون أمين الجامعة في شئون الفرع , وتكون له جميع الاختصاصات المخولة للأمينين المساعدين فى شئون هذا الفرع .

ثـالـثـا 
على مستوى الكلية أو المعهد التابع للجامعة 
(1) مجلس الكلية أو المعهد 
مادة 40:
    يؤلف مجلس الكلية أو المعهد التابع للجامعة برئاسة العميد , وعضوية :
   أ) وكيلي الكلية .
   ب) رؤساء الأقسام .
  ج) أستاذ من كل قسم , على أن يتناوب العضوية أساتذة القسم دوريا كل سنة بترتيب أقدميتهم في الأستاذية , ولمجلس الجامعة بناء على طلب مجلس الكلية أو المعهد أن يضم إلى عضوية المجلس خمسة أساتذة على الأكثر ممن لا يتمتعون بعضويته لمدة سنة قابلة للتجديد .
   د) أستاذ مساعد ومدرس في الكليات والمعاهد التي لا يزيد عدد الأقسام فيها على عشرة , وأستاذين مساعدين ومدرسين إذا زاد عدد الأقسام على عشرة . 
    ويجرى تناوب العضوية دوريا كل سنة بترتيب الأقدمية في كل فئة , ولا يحضر هؤلاء الأعضاء اجتماعات مجلس الكلية عند النظر في شئون توظيف الأساتذة ولا يحضر المدرسون منهم عند النظر          في شئون توظيف الأساتذة المساعدين .
   هـ) ثلاثة أعضاء على الأكثر ممن لهم دراية خاصة في المواد التي تدرس في الكلية أو المعهد , يعينون لمدة سنتين قابلة للتجديد بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بناء على اقتراح مجلس الكلية أو المعهد وموافقة مجلس الجامعة . 
    ولا يجوز أن يجمعوا بين عضوية أكثر من مجلس من مجالس الكليات والمعاهد التابعة للجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون , ولا أن يجمعوا بين عضوية مجلس الكلية أو المعهد وعضوية مجلس الجامعة الذي تتبعه الكلية أو المعهد .
    ويشترك رؤساء الأقسام التي تقوم بأعباء التدريس بكلية أو معهد غير كليتهم أو معهدهم في مجلس تلك الكلية أو المعهد عند النظر في المسائل الداخلة في اختصاص أقسامهم .

مادة 41:
يختص مجلس الكلية أو المعهد التابع للجامعة بالنظر في المسائل الآتية :
أولا - مسائل التخطيط والتنسيق والتنظيم والمتابعة :
    (1) رسم السياسة العامة للتعليم والبحوث العلمية في الكلية أو المعهد , وتنظيمها وتنسيقها بين الأقسام المختلفة .
    (2) وضع خطة استكمال وإنشاء المباني ودعم المعامل والتجهيزات والمكتبة في الكلية أو المعهد .
    (3) إعداد خطة الكلية أو المعهد العامة للبعثات والأجازات الدراسية والإيفاد على المنح الأجنبية .
    (4) إعداد برنامج لاستكمال أعضاء هيئة التدريس في الكلية أو المعهد .
    (5) إعداد السياسة الكفيلة بتشجيع الدراسة في بعض أقسام الكلية أو المعهد .
    (6) إعداد السياسة الكفيلة بتيسير حصول طلاب الكلية أو المعهد على الكتب والمذكرات الجامعية وبتشجيع التأليف في بعض المواد .
    (7) رسم الإطار العام لنظام العمل في أقسام الكلية أو المعهد وتنظيم التنسيق بين هذه الأقسام .
    (8) إقرار المحتوى العلمي لمقررات الدراسة في الكلية أو المعهد والتنسيق بينها في الأقسام المختلفة .
    (9) إبداء الرأي في وضع اللائحة التنفيذية للجامعات , وإعداد اللائحة الداخلية للكلية أو المعهد .
    (10) وضع اللائحة الداخلية لمكتبة الكلية أو المعهد .
    (11) تنظيم قبول الطلاب فئ الكلية أو المعهد وتحديد أعدادهم .
    (12) تنظيم الدروس والمحاضرات والبحوث والتمرينات العملية وأعمال الامتحان في الكلية أو المعهد .
    (13) مناقشة التقرير السنوي للمعهد وتقارير الأقسام وتوصيات المؤتمرات العلمية للكلية أو المعهد وللأقسام , وتقييم نظم الدراسة والامتحان والبحث في الكلية أو المعهد ومراجعتها وتجديدها في ضوء كل ذلك وفى إطار التقدم العلمي والتعليمي ومطالب المجتمع وحاجاته المتطورة .
    (14) تنظيم الشئون الإدارية والمالية في الكلية أو المعهد .
    (15) إعداد مشروع موازنة الكلية أو المعهد .
    (16) متابعة تنفيذ السياسة العامة للتعليم والبحوث في الكلية أو المعهد.

ثانيا - المسائل التنفيذية :
    (17) توزيع الاعتمادات المالية على الأقسام .
    (18) تحويل الطلاب ونقل قيدهم من الكلية أو المعهد واليهما .
    (19) قيد الطلاب للدراسات العليا وتسجيل رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه وتعيين لجان الحكم على الرسائل , وإلغاء القيد والتسجيل .
    (20) توزيع الدروس والمحاضرات والتمرينات العملية .
    (21) تحديد مواعيد الامتحان ووضع جداوله وتوزيع أعماله وتشكيل لجانه وتحديد واجبات الممتحنين وإقرار مداولات لجان الامتحان ونتائج الامتحانات في الكلية أو المعهد .
    (22) اقتراح منح الدرجات والشهادات العلمية والدبلومات من الكلية أو المعهد .
    (23) الترشيح للبعثات والمنح والأجازات الدراسية ومكافآت التفرغ للدراسات العليا .
    (24) اقتراح تعيين أعضاء هيئة التدريس في الكلية أو المعهد ونقلهم .
    (25) الندب من الكلية أو المعهد واليهما .
    (26) الترشيح للمهمات العلمية والاعارات وأجازات التفرغ العلمي .
    (27) رعاية الشئون الاجتماعية والرياضية للطلاب .
    (28) اقتراح قبول التبرعات مع مراعاة حكم المادة السابعة .
    (29) قبول تحويل طلاب الفرق الإعدادية وطلاب الفرق الأولى بحسب الأحوال من الكليات والمعاهد المتناظرة في الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون .
    (30) قبول تحويل ونقل قيد الطلاب من كليات أو معاهد غير تابعة للجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون .
    (31) تسجيل رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه وتعيين لجان الحكم على هذه الرسائل وإلغاء التسجيل .

ثالثا - مسائل متفرقة :
   (32) المسائل الأخرى التي يحيلها عليه مجلس الجامعة .
   (33) المسائل الأخرى التي يختص بها وفقا للقانون .

مادة 42:
يقوم العميد بتنفيذ قرارات مجلس الكلية أو المعهد , ويبلغ محاضر الجلسات إلى رئيس الجامعة , كما يبلغه القرارات خلال ثمانية أيام من تاريخ صدورها , ويبلغ الهيئات والسلطات الجامعية المختصة القرارات التي يجب إبلاغها اليها .

عميد الكلية أو المعهد

مادة 43:
    يعين رئيس الجامعة المختص عميد الكلية أو المعهد التابع للجامعة من بين الأساتذة العاملين يهما لمدة ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد .
    وفى حالة عدم وجود أساتذة في الكلية أو المعهد , لرئيس الجامعة أن يندب أحد الأساتذة من الكليات أو المعاهد التابعة للجامعة للقيام بعمل العميد , وله أن يندب أحد الأساتذة المساعدين من ذات الكلية أو المعهد للقيام بعمل العميد .
    ويجوز إقالة العميد من العمادة قبل نهاية مدتها بقرار مسبب , من رئيس الجامعة بعد موافقة مجلس الجامعة المختص وذلك إذا أخل بواجباته الجامعية أو بمقتضيات مسؤولياته الرئاسية بعد إجراء التحقيق اللازم . 


مادة 44:
يقوم العميد بتصريف أمور الكلية وإدارة شئونها العلمية والإدارية والمالية . 
   ويكون مسئولا عن تنفيذ القوانين و اللوائح الجامعية وكذلك عن تنفيذ قرارات مجلس الكلية ومجلس الجامعة والمجلس الأعلى للجامعات في حدود هذه القوانين واللوائح .

مادة 45:
  يقدم العميد , بعد العرض على مجلس الكلية أو المعهد , تقريرا إلى رئيس الجامعة في نهاية كل عام جامعي عن شئون التعليم والبحوث وسائر نواحي النشاط في الكلية أو المعهد وذلك توطئة للعرض على مجلس الجامعة .



مادة 46:
  للعميد أن يدعو إلى الاجتماع مجالس الأقسام واللجان المشكلة في الكلية أو المعهد وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون , كما له أن يعرض عليها ما يراه من الموضوعات .

 (3) وكلاء الكلية أو المعهد 
مادة 47:
    يكون لكل كلية أو معهد وكيلان يعاونان العميد في إدارة شئون الكلية أو المعهد ويقوم أقدمهما مقامه عند غيابه . 
    ويختص احدهما بالشئون الخاصة بالدراسة والتعليم بمرحلة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس وشئون الطلاب الثقافية والرياضية و الاجتماعية . 
     ويختص الآخر بشئون الدراسات العليا و البحوث وتوثيق الروابط مع الكليات ومع المعاهد والمراكز والهيئات المعنية بالبحث العلمي .
     كما يجوز تعيين وكيل ثالث لكل كلية يختص بشئون خدمة المجتمع وتنمية البيئة , ويكون بحكم وظيفته عضوا في مجلس خدمة المجتمع وتنمية البيئة . 
     ويجوز الاكتفاء في بعض الكليات أو المعاهد بتعيين وكيل واحد ويكون ذلك بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الكلية أو المعهد وموافقة مجلس الجامعة .
     ويكون تعيين الوكيل من بين أساتذة الكلية أو المعهد بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بناء على ترشيح العميد , وذلك لمدة ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة .

(4) المؤتمر العلمي للكلية أو المعهد 
مادة 48:
   يدعو عميد الكلية أو المعهد المؤتمر العلمي للكلية أو المعهد إلى الاجتماع مرة على الأقل خلال العام الجامعي . 
   ويحرر عن الاجتماع محضر يعرض مع توصيات المؤتمر على مجالس الأقسام ومجلس الكلية أو المعهد .

مادة 49:
يشكل المؤتمر العلمي للكلية أو المعهد برئاسة العميد وعضوية :
أ) جميع أعضاء هيئة التدريس في الكلية أو المعهد .
ب) ممثلين عن المدرسين المساعدين والمعيدين في الكلية أو المعهد .
 ج) ممثلين عن الطلاب , على أن يكونوا من المتفوقين في الدراسة .
      وتبين اللائحة التنفيذية كيفية تمثيل الفئتين الأخيرتين .



مادة 50:
يختص المؤتمر العلمي للكلية أو المعهد بتدارس ومناقشة كافة شئون التعليم والبحث العلمي في الكلية أو المعهد , وتقييم النظم المقررة في شأنها ومراجعتها وتجديدها بما يحقق انطلاقها لملاحقة التقدم العلمي والتعليمي ومطالب المجتمع وحاجاته المتطورة .
رابعا - على مستوى القسم
مادة 51:
    تحدد اللائحة الداخلية لكل كلية أو معهد تابع للجامعة أقسام الكلية وما يشمله كل قسم من تخصصات ويكون لكل قسم كيانه الذاتي من الناحية العلمية والإدارية والمالية .

 (1) مجلس القسم 
   مادة 52:
يتألف مجلس القسم من جميع الأساتذة والأساتذة المساعدين في القسم ومن خمسة من المدرسين فيه على الأكثر يتناوبون العضوية فيما بينهم دوريا كل سنة بالأقدمية في وظيفة مدرس , على ألا يجاوز عدد المدرسين في المجلس عدد باقي أعضاء هيئة التدريس فيه .
مادة 53:
لا يحضر اجتماعات مجلس القسم إلا الأساتذة عند النظر في شئون توظيف الأساتذة , وإلا الأساتذة والأساتذة المساعدين عند النظر في شئون توظيف الأساتذة المساعدين .
مادة 54:
  لمجلس القسم أن يدعو إلى اجتماعاته من يقوم بتدريس المواد الداخلة في اختصاص القسم , على أن يشارك في المناقشات دون أن يكون له صوت معدود .
مادة 55:
يختص مجلس القسم بالنظر في جميع الأعمال العلمية والدراسية والإدارية والمالية المتعلقة بالقسم , وبالأخص المسائل الآتية :
    (1) رسم السياسة العامة للتعليم والبحث العلمي في القسم .
    (2) وضع نظام العمل بالقسم والتنسيق بين مختلف التخصصات في القسم .
    (3) تحديد المقررات الدراسية التي يتولى القسم تدريسها وتحديد محتواها العلمي .
    (4) تحديد الكتب والمراجع في مواد القسم وتيسير حصول الطلاب عليها وتدعيم المكتبة بها .
    (5) وضع وتنسيق خطة البحوث وتوزيع الإشراف عليها .
   (6) اقتراح تعيين أعضاء هيئة التدريس وندبهم ونقلهم وإعارتهم وإيفادهم في مهمات ومؤتمرات علمية وندوات أو حلقات دراسية , واقتراح الترخيص للأساتذة بأجازات التفرغ العلمي .
    (7) اقتراح توزيع الدروس والمحاضرات والتمرينات العملية والانتداب من القسم واليه .
   (8) اقتراح تعيين المدرسين المساعدين والمعيدين وندبهم ونقلهم وإيفادهم في بعثات أو على منح أجنبية وإعطائهم الأجازات الدراسية .
    (9) اقتراح توزيع أعمال الامتحان وتشكيل لجانه فيما يخص القسم .
    (10) اقتراح منح مكافآت التفرغ للدراسات العليا .
    (11) اقتراح تعيين المشرفين على الرسائل وتشكيل لجان الحكم عليها ومنح درجات الماجستير والدكتوراه .
   (12) مناقشة التقرير السنوي لرئيس مجلس القسم وتقارير نوابه , ومناقشة نتائج الامتحانات في مواد القسم وتوصيات المؤتمرات العلمية للقسم والكلية أو المعهد , وتقييم نظم الدراسة والامتحان والبحث العلمي في القسم ومراجعتها وتجديدها في ضوء كل ذلك وفى إطار التقدم العلمي والتعليمي ومطالب المجتمع وحاجاته المتطورة .
    (13) متابعة تنفيذ السياسة العامة للتعليم والبحوث في القسم .

 (2) رئيس مجلس القسم 
مادة 56:
    يعين رئيس مجلس القسم من بين أقدم ثلاثة أساتذة في القسم ويكون تعيينه بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى عميد الكلية أو المعهد لمدة ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة , ولا يسرى هذا الحكم في حالة وجود أقل من ثلاثة أساتذة إذا تكون رئاسة مجلس القسم لأقدمهم .
    ويعتبر رئيس مجلس القسم متنحيا عن رئاسة مجلس القسم بتعيينه عميدا أو وكيلا للكلية أو المعهد , وذلك إذا وجد غيره من الأساتذة في القسم .
    وفى حالة خلو القسم من الأساتذة , يقوم بأعمال رئيس مجلسه أقدم الأساتذة المساعدين فيه , ويكون له بهذا الوصف حق حضور مجلس الكلية أو المعهد إلا عند النظر في شئون توظيف الأساتذة .
    ومع ذلك إذا لم يكن بالقسم من الأساتذة سوى أجنبي , جاز أن يعهد إليه عند الاقتضاء برئاسة مجلس القسم , ويكون ذلك بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى عميد الكلية .

مادة 57:
يجوز تنحية رئيس مجلس القسم عن الرئاسة في حالة إخلاله بواجباته الجامعية أو بمقتضيات مسئولياته الرئاسية ويكون ذلك بقرار مسبب من رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الكلية أو المعهد .

مادة 58:
يشرف رئيس مجلس القسم على الشئون العلمية والإدارية والمالية في القسم في حدود السياسة التي يرسمها مجلس الكلية ومجلس القسم وفقا لأحكام القوانين واللوائح والقرارات المعمول بها .

مادة 59:
يقدم رئيس مجلس القسم , بعد العرض على مجلس القسم تقريرا إلى العميد في نهاية كل عام جامعي عن شئون القسم العلمية والتعليمية والإدارية والمالية , وذلك توطئة للعرض على مجلس الكلية أو المعهد .
مادة 60:
في حال تعدد التخصصات المختلفة في القسم , يكون أقدم الأساتذة في كل تخصص متميزا بكيان ذاتي داخل القسم نائبا لرئيس مجلس القسم في شئون هذا التخصص . 
    ويتولى إدارة هذه الشئون تحت إشراف رئيس مجلس القسم وفى حدود السياسة التي يرسمها مجلس الكلية ومجلس القسم , ويقوم بالتداول فيها مع باقي أعضاء هيئة التدريس في التخصص . 
    وفى حال خلو التخصص من الأساتذة يقوم أقدم الأساتذة المساعدين فيه بأعمال نائب رئيس مجلس القسم لشئون هذا التخصص .
    وتسرى على نائب رئيس القسم أحكام التنحية المقررة في شأن رئيس مجلس القسم .
3) ) المؤتمر العلمي للقسم 
 مادة 61:
يدعو رئيس مجلس القسم المؤتمر العلمي للقسم إلى الاجتماع مرتين على الأقل خلال العام الجامعي . 
ويحرر عن الاجتماع محضر يعرض مع توصيات المؤتمر على مجلس القسم ومجلس الكلية أو المعهد .

مادة 62:
يشكل المؤتمر العلمي للقسم برياسة رئيس مجلس القسم وعضوية :
أ) جميع أعضاء هيئة التدريس في القسم .
ب) ممثلين عن المدرسين المساعدين والمعيدين في القسم .
ج) ممثلين عن الطلاب , على أن يكونوا من المتفوقين في الدراسة .
    وتبين اللائحة التنفيذية كيفية تمثيل الفئتين الأخيرتين .

مادة 63:
  يختص المؤتمر العلمي للقسم بتدارس ومناقشة كافة شئون التعليم والبحث العلمي في القسم , وتقييم النظم المقررة في شأنها ومراجعتها وتجديدها بما يحقق انطلاقها لملاحقة التطور العلمي والتعليمي ومطالب المجتمع وحاجاته المتطورة .

الباب الثاني - في القائمين بالتدريس والبحث
أولا) أعضاء هيئة التدريس :
مادة 64:
    أعضاء هيئة التدريس في الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون هم :
أ) الأساتذة .
ب) الأساتذة المساعدين .
ج) المدرسون .

 (1) التعيين 
مادة 65:
    يعين رئيس الجامعة أعضاء هيئة التدريس بناء على طلب مجلس الجامعة بعد اخذ رأى مجلس الكلية أو المعهد ومجلس القسم المختص ويكون التعيين من تاريخ موافقة مجلس الجامعة .

مادة 66:
يشترط فيمن يعين عضوا في هيئة التدريس ما يأتي :
    (1) أن يكون حاصلا على درجة الدكتوراه أو ما يعادلها من إحدى الجامعات المصرية في مادة تؤهله لشغل الوظيفة أو أن يكون حاصلا من جامعة أخرى أو هيئة علمية أو معهد علمي معترف به في مصر أو في الخارج على درجة يعتبرها المجلس الأعلى للجامعات معادلة لذلك مع مراعاة أحكام القوانين واللوائح المعمول بها .
    (2) أن يكون محمود السيرة حسن السمعة .

مادة 67:
مع مراعاة حكم المادة السابقة , يشترط فيمن يعين مدرسا أن تكون قد مضت ست سنوات على الأقل على حصوله على درجة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس أو ما يعادلها .
    فإذا كان من بين المدرسين المساعدين أو المعيدين في إحدى الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون , فيشترط فضلا عما تقدم أن يكون ملتزما في عمله ومسلكه منذ تعيينه معيدا أو مدرسا مساعدا بواجباته ومحسنا أداءها وإذا كان من غيرهم فيشترط توافره على الكفاءة المتطلبة للتدريس .
مادة 68:
مع مراعاة حكم المادتين السابقتين يكون التعيين في وظائف المدرسين الشاغرة دون إعلان من بين المدرسين المساعدين أو المعيدين في ذات الكلية أو المعهد . 
    وإذا لم يوجد من هؤلاء من هو مؤهل لشغلها فيجرى الإعلان عنها .

مادة 69:
أولا: مع مراعاة حكم المادة (66) , يشترط فيمن يعين أستاذا مساعدا ما يأتي :
     (1) أن يكون قد شغل وظيفة مدرس مدة خمس سنوات على الأقل في إحدى الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون أو في معهد علمي من طبقتها .
         أو أن يكون قد مضت على حصوله على المؤهل المنصوص عليه في المادة 66 من هذا القانون مدة خمس سنوات على الأقل بشرط أن يكون قد مضى ثلاثة عشرة سنه على الأقل على حصوله على درجة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس أو ما يعادلها وذلك إذا تقرر الإعلان عن تلك الوظيفة في جامعة أخرى إقليمية .
      (2) أن يكون قد قام في مادته وهو مدرس بإجراء بحوث مبتكرة ونشرها أو بإجراء أعمال إنشائية ممتازة .
      (3) أن يكون ملتزما في عمله ومسلكه منذ تعيينه مدرسا بواجبات أعضاء هيئة التدريس ومحسنا أداءها .
           ويدخل في الاعتبار في تعيينه نشاطه العلمي والاجتماعي الملحوظ في الكلية أو المعهد .
   ثانيا: مع مراعاة حكم المادة (66) , يجوز استثناء تعيين أساتذة مساعدين من خارج تلك الجامعات إذا توافرت فيهم الشروط الآتية :
    (1) أن تكون قد مضت خمس سنوات على الأقل على حصولهم على المؤهل المنصوص عليه في البند (1) من المادة (66) 
    (2) أن تكون قد مضت ثلاث عشرة سنة على الأقل على حصولهم على درجة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس أو ما يعادلها .
    (3) أن يكونوا قد قاموا منذ الحصول على المؤهل المنصوص عليه في البند (1) من المادة (66) بإجراء بحوث مبتكرة ونشرها أو بإجراء أعمال إنشائية ممتازة في المادة المتعلقة بالوظيفة .
     (4) أن يكونوا متوافرين على الكفاءة المتطلبة للتدريس .

مادة 70:
أولا: مع مراعاة حكم المادة (66) يشترط فيمن يعين أستاذا ما يأتي :
     (1) أن يكون قد شغل وظيفة أستاذ مساعد مدة خمس سنوات على الأقل في إحدى الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون أو في معهد علمي من طبقتها , أو أن يكون قد مضت على حصوله على المؤهل المنصوص عليه في المادة 66 من هذا القانون مدة عشر سنوات على الأقل , بشرط أن يكون قد مضى ثماني عشرة سنة على الأقل على حصوله على درجة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس أو ما يعادلها , وذلك إذا ما تقرر الإعلان عن تلك الوظيفة في جامعة أخرى إقليمية .
     (2) أن يكون قد قام في مادته وهو أستاذ مساعد بإجراء بحوث مبتكرة ونشرها أو بإجراء أعمال إنشائية ممتازة تؤهله لشغل مركز الأستاذية .
     (3) أن يكون ملتزما في عمله ومسلكه منذ تعيينه أستاذا مساعدا بواجبات أعضاء هيئة التدريس ومحسنا أداءها .
      ويدخل في الاعتبار في تعيينه مجموع إنتاجه العلمي منذ حصوله على الدكتوراه أو ما يعادلها , وما يكون قد أشرف عليه من رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه التي تمت أجازتها , وكذلك نشاطه العلمي والاجتماعي الملحوظ وأعماله الإنشائية البارزة في الكلية أو المعهد .
    ثانيا: مع مراعاة حكم المادة (66) , يجوز استثناء تعيين أساتذة من خارج تلك الجامعات إذا توافرت فيهم الشروط الآتية :
     (1) أن تكون قد مضت عشر سنوات على الأقل على حصولهم على المؤهل المنصوص عليه في البند (1) من المادة(66).
     (2) أن تكون قد مضت ثماني عشرة سنة على الأقل على حصولهم على درجة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس أو ما يعادلها 
     (3) أن يكونوا قد قاموا خلال السنوات الخمس السابقة على تقدمهم للتعيين في وظيفة أستاذ بإجراء بحوث مبتكرة ونشرها أو بإجراء أعمال إنشائية ممتازة في تخصص هذه الوظيفة .
      (4) أن يكونوا متوافرين على الكفاءة المتطلبة للتدريس .
        ويدخل في الاعتبار في تعيين كل منهم مجموع إنتاجه العلمي منذ حصوله على الدكتوراه أو ما يعادلها .
ثالثا :
      يستحق الأستاذ الذي مضى على شغله لوظيفة أستاذ مدة عشر سنوات الربط المالي لنائب رئيس الجامعة, ما لم يكن يتقاضى مرتبا فعليا يزيد على ذلك . 

مادة70 مكرر:
   لا يجوز للمدرس الذي عين في وظيفة أستاذ مساعد تطبيقا لحكم الشطر الأخير من المادة (69) أولا (1) أن يفيد من حكم الشطر الأخير من المادة (70) أولا (1) عند التقدم للتعيين في وظيفة أستاذ .

مادة 71 :
 أولا: مع مراعاة أحكام المواد (66) و (69/ أولا) و (70/ أولا) يكون التعيين في وظائف الأساتذة والأساتذة المساعدين من بين الأساتذة المساعدين والمدرسين في ذات الكلية أو المعهد .
    وإذا لم يوجد ما هو شاغر من هذه الوظائف ووجد من هؤلاء من تتوافر فيهم شروط التعيين في الوظيفة الأعلى منحوا اللقب العلمي لهذه الوظيفة وتدبر لهم وظائف بدرجاتها المالية في السنة المالية التالية , ويتم منحهم علاوة الترقية ومرتب الوظيفة الأعلى والبدلات المقررة لها من تاريخ نفاذ قانون الموازنة , وفى هذه الحالة يراعى تطبيق القاعدة العامة بعدم الجمع بين علاوة الترقية والعلاوة الدورية .
     ويؤخذ تاريخ منح اللقب العلمي في الاعتبار عند التعيين في الوظيفة التالية أو الترقية إليها .
 ثانيا: مع مراعاة أحكام المواد (66) و (69/ ثانيا) و (70/ ثانيا).
     يجرى الإعلان عن وظائف الأساتذة والأساتذة المساعدين الشاغرة إذا لم يوجد في ذات الكلية أو المعهد من هو مؤهل لشغلها .

مادة 72:
مع مراعاة أحكام المادتين (68) و (71) يجرى الإعلان عن الوظائف الشاغرة في هيئة التدريس مرتين في السنة , ولمجلس الجامعة بناء على طلب مجلس الكلية أو المعهد بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص أن يضمن الإعلان فيما عدا وظائف الأساتذة اشتراط شروط معينة وذلك بالإضافة إلى الشروط العامة المبينة في القانون .
    ولا يجوز لعضو هيئة التدريس في إحدى الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون شغل وظيفة شاغرة معلن عنها مماثلة لوظيفته في جامعة أخرى ألا بطريق النقل طبقا للمادة (81).

مادة 73:
تتولى لجان علمية دائمة فحص الإنتاج العلمي للمتقدمين لشغل وظائف الأساتذة والأساتذة المساعدين أو للحصول على ألقابها العلمية. 
    ويصدر بتشكيل هذه اللجان , لمدة ثلاث سنوات , قرار من وزير التعليم العالي بعد أخذ رأى مجالس الجامعات وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .
   وتشكل لجان الفحص العلمية الدائمة لوظائف الأساتذة من بين أساتذة الجامعات الذين مضى عليهم في الأستاذية خمس سنوات على الأقل أو من المتخصصين من غيرهم , وتشكل لجان الفحص العلمية الدائمة لوظائف الأساتذة المساعدين من أساتذة الجامعات أو من المتخصصين من غيرهم . 
    ويجوز عند الضرورة التجاوز عن شرط مدة الأستاذية في اللجان الأولى أو إدخال بعض قدامى الأساتذة المساعدين في اللجان الثانية .
    وتقدم كل لجنة تقريرا مفصلا ومسببا تقيم فيه الإنتاج العلمي للمتقدمين وما إذا كان يؤهلهم لشغل الوظيفة أو اللقب العلمي مع ترتيبهم عند التعدد بحسب الأفضلية في الكفاءة العلمية وذلك بعد سماع ومناقشة التقارير الفردية للفاحصين .
    ويقدم التقرير خلال شهرين على الأكثر من تاريخ وصول الأبحاث إلى اللجنة , إلا أن يكون من الفاحصين من هو في خارج الجمهورية أو من خارجها فيزاد هذا الميعاد شهرا آخر .
     وتنظم اللائحة التنفيذية أعمال هذه اللجان .

مادة 74:
إذا لم تتقدم اللجان المشار إليها في المادة السابقة تقاريرها في المواعيد المحددة , فلرئيس الجامعة المعنية أن يدعو اللجنة المتأخرة إلى الاجتماع برئاسته لتقصى أسباب التأخير .
    وفى كل الأحوال إذا لم يقدم التقرير خلال شهرين على الأكثر من انقضاء تلك المواعيد فلرئيس الجامعة المعنية عرض الأمر على مجلس الجامعة وللمجلس أن يقرر سحب الأبحاث من اللجنة الدائمة وإحالتها إلى لجنة خاصة يشكلها من خمسة أعضاء على الأقل ممن تتوافر فيهم الشروط المبينة في المادة السابقة , ويحدد لها أجلا لتقديم تقريرها .
مادة 75:
إذا تقرر عدم أهلية المتقدم للوظيفة أو اللقب العلمي , فلا يجوز له معاودة التقدم إلا بعد مضى سنة من تقرير عدم أهليته وبشرط إضافة إنتاج علمي جديد .
مادة 76:
يتولى مجلس القسم المختص مهمة اللجنة العلمية بالنسبة للمتقدمين لشغل وظيفة مدرس . 
   وعند الاستحالة أو التعذر , تشكل اللجنة بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الكلية أو المعهد من ثلاثة أعضاء من الأساتذة أو الأساتذة المساعدين في الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون أو من المتخصصين من غيرهم .

مادة 77:
لا يجوز تعيين أحد في وظيفة مدرس ولا تعيين أحد من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس في وظيفة أستاذ أو أستاذ مساعد إلا إذا كان موجودا داخل الجمهورية .
    ولا يجوز تعيين أحد أعضاء هيئة التدريس في وظيفة أستاذ أو أستاذ مساعد بعد انتهاء ما رخص له فيه من إعارة أو مهمة علمية أو أجازة مرافقة الزوج إلا بعد عودته إلى العمل , وذلك دون إخلال بحكم المادة (117).


مادة 78:
استثناء من حكم المادة السابقة يجوز في حالة الضرورة تعيين أعضاء في هيئة التدريس من المقيمين في الخارج بالشروط العامة المبينة في هذا القانون ولا يعتبر قرار التعيين نافذا إلا إذا عاد المعين واستلم عمله في الوظيفة المعين فيها خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ صدور قرار التعيين وإلا اعتبر قرار التعيين كأن لم يكن .

مادة 79:
تخصصات الأستاذية تحدد في اللائحة الداخلية لكل كلية أو معهد تابع للجامعة .
 (2) النقل والندب والإعارة والأجازات 
مادة 80:
    يجوز نقل الأساتذة من تخصص إلى آخر في ذات الكلية أو المعهد ونقل أعضاء هيئة التدريس من قسم إلى آخر في ذات الكلية أو المعهد بقرار من مجلس الجامعة بناء على اقتراح مجلس الكلية وبعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم أو مجلس القسمين المعنيين , كما يجوز نقلهم من كلية أو معهد إلى كلية أخرى أو معهد آخر في ذات الجامعة بقرار من مجلس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى مجلسي الكليتين أو المعهدين ومجلس القسم المختص في كل منهما .

مادة 81:
  يجوز نقل أعضاء هيئة التدريس من جامعة إلى أخرى من الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون بعد موافقة مجلسي الجامعتين وأخذ رأى مجالس الكليات أو المعاهد ومجالس الأقسام المعنية .

مادة 82:
  مع مراعاة حكم المادتين السابقتين لا يجوز عرض أمر النقل على مجلس الجامعة إلا بعد أخذ رأى اللجنة العلمية الدائمة المختصة وذلك في شأن نقل الأساتذة من تخصص إلى آخر ونقل الأساتذة المساعدين من قسم إلى قسم آخر غير مماثل .

مادة 83:
    يجوز عند الاقتضاء نقل أعضاء هيئة التدريس إلى وظيفة عامة خارج الجامعات بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي بناء على طلب مسبب من مجلس الجامعة المختصة بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الكلية أو المعهد ومجلس القسم المختص , ولوزير التعليم العالي عند الاقتضاء عرض الأمر على المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .

مادة 84:
يجوز ندب أعضاء هيئة التدريس لمدة محددة من جامعة إلى أخرى أو للقيام بعمل وظيفة عامة أخرى بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بناء على موافقة مجلس الكلية المختصة بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص , ويعتبر الندب كل الوقت إعارة تخضع لأحكام الاعارات .

مادة 85:
مع مراعاة عدم الإخلال بحسن سير العمل في القسم وفى الكلية أو المعهد , ويجوز إعارة أعضاء هيئة التدريس لجامعة أجنبية أو معهد علمي أجنبي في مستوى الكليات أو للعمل بوزارات الحكومة ومصالحها أو الهيئات أو المؤسسات العامة والدولية أو بجهة غير حكومية فيما تخصصوا فيه متى كانت المهمة في مستوى الوظيفة التي يشغلونها في الجامعة .
    وتكون الإعارة بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الكلية أو المعهد المختص .
    وتتقرر الإعارة لمدة سنتين قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة بقرار من رئيس الجامعة المختص , ويجوز لمجلس الجامعة تجديد الإعارة لمدة أخرى .
    وتتقرر الإعارة لمدة سنتين قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة , فيما عدا الحالات التي تقتضيها مصلحة قومية فتكون الإعارة قابلة للتجديد مرتين ويتقاضى المعار مرتبه من الجهة المعار إليها , ومع ذلك يجوز في أحوال خاصة أن تؤدى الجامعة مرتبه وتحسب مدة الإعارة في المكافأة أو المعاش على أن يؤدى عضو هيئة التدريس المعار الاحتياطي عنها , ويعامل فيما يختص بأقدميته والعلاوات المستحقة له كما لو كان في الجامعة ويحتفظ له بوجه عام بكافة مميزات وظيفته .
     ويجوز لرئيس مجلس الوزراء في الحالات التي تقتضيها مصلحة قومية تجديدها مرة أخرى فأكثر بناء على عرض الوزير المختص بالتعليم العالي .

مادة 86:
يجوز شغل وظيفة المعار بدرجتها متى كانت إعارته بدون مرتب تؤديه الجامعة ولمدة ثلاث سنوات على الأقل بالنسبة للأساتذة وسنة على الأقل بالنسبة لباقي أعضاء هيئة التدريس , وعلى أن لا يزيد عدد ما يشغل من وظائف المعارين على خمس مجموع الوظائف المقررة لكل فئة في الكلية أو المعهد , ولا يجوز شغل وظيفة المعار بمعار آخر .
   فإذا عاد المعار إلى عمله في الجامعة شغل الوظيفة الخالية من درجته أو شغل وظيفته الأصلية بصفة شخصية على أن تسوى حالته في أول وظيفة تخلو من درجته .

مادة 86 مكرر:
  يعتبر عضو هيئة التدريس الذي يتقلد منصبا عاما أو أكثر في حكم المعار من وظيفته في الجامعة طوال مدة شغله لهذه المناصب العامة فإذا ترك منصبه العام عاد إلى شغل وظيفته الأصلية في هيئة التدريس إذا كانت شاغرة وإلا شغلها بصفة شخصية ويوضع على أول وظيفة تخلو أو تنشأ من فئة درجته فإذا كان تركه المنصب العام بعد بلوغه السن المقررة لترك الخدمة في الجامعة عاد أستاذا متفرغا في ذات الكلية أو المعهد الذي كان يعمل به قبل شغله المنصب العام ويعامل في هذه الحالة بمقتضى حكم المادة 121 من هذا القانون. 
ويسرى حكم هذه المادة على أصحاب المناصب العامة وقت العمل بأحكام هذا القانون إذا كانوا أعضاء في هيئة التدريس قبل بداية تقلدهم للمناصب العامة .
    ويقصد بالمنصب العام في حكم هذه المادة من يعامل معاملة الوزير على الأقل وفى جميع الأحوال يستحق من يعود إلى وظيفته مجموع ما كان يتقاضاه من مرتب وبدلات بصفة شخصية . 

مادة 87:
مع مراعاة عدم الإخلال بحسن سير العمل في القسم وفى الكلية أو المعهد , يجوز إيفاد أعضاء هيئة التدريس في مهمات علمية مؤقتة خارج الجامعة , وذلك بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد موافقة مجلس الدراسات العليا والبحوث بناء على اقتراح مجلس الكلية أو المعهد بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص . 
    وتكون المهمة العلمية لمدة سنة واحدة قابلة للتجديد عند الضرورة القصوى مرة واحدة , ويتقاضى الموفد فيها مرتبه كاملا طوال مدة المهمة .
    وعلى عضو هيئة التدريس أن يقدم بعد انتهاء المهمة العلمية تقريرا عن الأعمال التي قام بها ونسخا من البحوث التي يكون قد أجراها , على أن يعرض التقرير والبحوث على مجلس الكلية ومجلس الدراسات العليا والبحوث في الجامعة .

مادة 88:
  يجوز الترخيص للأساتذة في أجازة تفرغ علمي داخل الجمهورية أو خارجها , وذلك لمدة سنة واحدة بمرتب بعد مضى كل ست سنوات في الأستاذية متى وجد من يقوم مقامهم أثناء تفرغهم ومع مراعاة عدم الترخيص في الأجازة لأكثر من أستاذ واحد في كل قسم في السنة الواحدة .
   ولا يتم الترخيص في الأجازة إلا بعد إقرار المنهج العلمي أو الفني الذي يتقدم به طالب الأجازة ويصدر هذا الترخيص بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد موافقة مجلس الدراسات العليا والبحوث بناء على اقتراح مجلس الكلية أو المعهد وبعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص .
   وعلى المرخص له في الأجازة أن يتقدم بعد انتهاء أجازته بتقرير عن الأعمال التي قام بها ونسخا من البحوث التي يكون قد أجراها أثناء هذه الأجازة على أن يعرض التقرير والبحوث على مجلس الكلية ومجلس الدراسات العليا والبحوث .

مادة 88 مكرر:
    يجوز لرئيس الجامعة بعد موافقة مجلس الكلية واقتراح القسم المختص الترخيص للأساتذة بالتفرغ للتدريس بالدراسات العليا داخل كلياتهم , وفقا للضوابط والأعداد التي يحددها مجلس الجامعة المختص وذلك لمدة عام قابلة للتجديد لقاء مكافأة إضافية يضع حدودها وضوابطها المجلس الأعلى للجامعات في حدود موازنة كل جامعة , ويصدر بها قرار من الوزير المختص بالتعليم العالي . 
    ويجوز لرئيس الجامعة بعد موافقة مجلس الكلية واقتراح القسم المختص الترخيص لبعض أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالتفرغ العلمي لفترات محددة للعمل في الصناعة أو في البحث العلمي أو في الاستشارات أو نقل التكنولوجيا .
    كما يجوز لرئيس الجامعة بعد موافقة مجلس الجامعة واقتراح الكلية والقسم المختص أن يرخص لبعض أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالتفرغ للبحث العلمي داخل كلياتهم أو جامعاتهم وذلك في إطار خطة الجامعة في البحث العلمي بما يحقق خدمة البيئة وتنمية المجتمع , ويتقاضى عضو هيئة التدريس المتفرغ مكافأة مجزية وفقا للقواعد التي يضعها المجلس الأعلى للجامعات وذلك من حصيلة الوحدات ذات الطابع الخاص ومن حصيلة الخدمات التي تؤديها للغير .
    وتضع كل جامعة القواعد التي تكفل متابعة ما أنجز من بحوث وكيفية الاستفادة بها .

مادة 89: 
مع مراعاة حسن سير العمل في القسم وفى الكلية أو المعهد يجوز الترخيص لعضو هيئة التدريس في أجازة خاصة بدون مرتب لمرافقة الزوج المرخص له في السفر إلى الخارج لمدة سنة على الأقل .
    ويكون الترخيص بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بناء على طلب عميد الكلية أو المعهد بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص . (حُكم بعدم دستورية هذه المادة بالحكم رقم 33 لسنة 15)

مادة 90:
لا يجوز الترخيص في إعارة عضو هيئة التدريس أو إيفاده في مهمة علمية أو في أجازة تفرغ علمي وبمراعاة حكم المادة (88) أو في أجازة لمرافقة الزوج قبل انقضاء مدة مماثلة للمدة التي سبق أن قضاها العضو في إعارة أو مهمة علمية أو أجازة لمرافقة الزوج .
     ولا يجوز الترخيص في الإعارة قبل انقضاء ثلاث سنوات على بدء خدمة المرخص له في هيئة التدريس .

مادة 91: 
   في جميع الأحوال لا يجوز أن يزيد مجموع عدد الإعارات والمهمات العلمية و إجازات التفرغ العلمي و إجازة مرافقة الزوج ورعاية الطفل على عشر سنوات طوال مدة خدمة عضو هيئة التدريس , ويجوز في الحالات التي تقتضيها المصلحة القومية التجاوز عن هذه المدة بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على عرض الوزير المختص بالتعليم العالي بعد أخذ رأى رئيس الجامعة المختص(حكُم بعدم دستورية هذه المادة بالحكم رقم 81 لسنة 25) . 

مادة 92:
تبدأ الأجازة السنوية لأعضاء هيئة التدريس بعد انتهاء أعمال امتحانات نهاية العام الجامعي في كلياتهم أو معاهدهم وتنتهي قبل بدء الدراسة في العام الجامعي الجديد وفقا لما يقرره مجلس الجامعة وذلك فيما عدا الكليات والمعاهد التي يستمر العمل فيها خلال المدة المذكورة فتعين الأجازة في كل منها حسب مقتضيات العمل بقرار من عميد الكلية أو المعهد .
مادة 93:
  مع مراعاة صالح العمل , يجوز الترخيص لعضو هيئة التدريس لأسباب ملحة في أجازة خاصة بمرتب أو بدون مرتب أثناء الدراسة ولمدة محددة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر . 
    ويكون ذلك بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى عميد الكلية ومجلس القسم المختص .

مادة 94:
  مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام القانون رقم 112 لسنة 1963 في شأن الأمراض المزمنة , تكون لعضوية هيئة التدريس كل ثلاث سنوات تقضى في الخدمة أجازة مرضية بمرتب كامل لمدة أقصاها سنة .
    وإذا لم يستطع عضو هيئة التدريس عند انقضاء السنة العودة إلى عمله , جاز لرئيس الجامعة أن يرخص في امتداد الأجازة لمدة أخرى لا تجاوز سنة على أن تكون بثلاثة أرباع المرتب .
   وتكفل الدولة على نفقتها علاج أعضاء هيئة التدريس الذين يصابون بالمرض بسبب العمل وفقا لما تبينه اللائحة التنفيذية.
(3)الواجبات 
 مادة 95:
    على أعضاء هيئة التدريس أن يتفرغوا للقيام بالدروس والمحاضرات والتمرينات العملية وأن يسهموا في تقدم العلوم والآداب والفنون بإجراء البحوث والدراسات المبتكرة والإشراف على ما يعده الطلاب منها , والإشراف على المعامل وعلى المكتبات وتزويدها بالمراجع .

مادة 96:
على أعضاء هيئة التدريس التمسك بالتقاليد والقيم الجامعية الأصيلة والعمل على بثها في نفوس الطلاب . 
وعليهم ترسيخ وتدعيم الاتصال المباشر بالطلاب , ورعاية شئونهم الاجتماعية والثقافية والرياضية .

مادة 97:
   يتولى أعضاء هيئة التدريس حفظ النظام داخل قاعات الدروس والمحاضرات والبحوث والمعامل ويقدمون إلى عميد الكلية أو المعهد تقريرا عن كل حادث من شأنه الإخلال بالنظام وما اتخذ من إجراءات لحفظه .
مادة 98:
على كل عضو من أعضاء هيئة التدريس أن يقدم تقريرا سنويا عن نشاطه العلمي والبحوث التي أجراها ونشرها والبحوث الجارية إلى رئيس مجلس القسم المختص للعرض على مجلس القسم , وعلى رئيس مجلس القسم أن يقدم تقريرا إلى عميد الكلية أو المعهد عن سير العمل في قسمه وعن النشاط العلمي والبحوث الجارية فيه وما حققه القسم من أهداف .
مادة 99:
على أعضاء هيئة التدريس المشاركة في أعمال المجالس واللجان التي يكونون أعضاء فيها . 
وعليهم المشاركة في أعمال المؤتمرات العلمية للقسم وللكلية أو المعهد .

مادة 100:
مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1954 بشأن بعض الأحكام الخاصة بشركات المساهمة وشركات التوصية بالأسهم والشركات ذات المسئولة المحدودة , لرئيس الجامعة بناء على اقتراح عميد الكلية بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص , أن يرخص بصفة استثنائية لأعضاء هيئة التدريس في مزاولة مهنتهم خارج الجامعة أو داخلها في غير أوقات العمل الرسمية بشرط أن يكسب المرخص له من ذلك خبرة في تخصصه العلمي وبشرط ألا يتعارض هذا الترخيص مع الواجبات الجامعية وحسن أدائها ولا مع القوانين واللوائح المعمول بها في مزاولة المهنة .
    ويصدر بقواعد تنظيم مزاولة المهنة قرار من المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .
    ولا يكون الترخيص في مزاولة المهنة خارج الجامعة إلا لمن مضى على تخرجه عشر سنوات وقضى ثلاث سنوات على الأقل في هيئة التدريس 0ويجوز سحب هذا الترخيص في أي وقت إذا خولفت شروطه أو تعارض مع مقتضيات العمل 
    وليس للمرخص له أن يعمل في دعوى ضد الجامعة بوصفه محاميا أو خبيرا أو غير ذلك .

مادة 101:
لا يجوز لأعضاء هيئة التدريس القيام بعمل من أعمال الخبرة أو إعطاء استشارة في موضوع معين إلا بترخيص من رئيس الجامعة بناء على اقتراح عميد الكلية .

مادة 102:
لا يجوز لأعضاء هيئة التدريس إلقاء دروس في غير جامعتهم أو الإشراف على ما يعطى بها من دروس إلا بترخيص من رئيس الجامعة بناء على موافقة مجلس الكلية أو المعهد بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص. 
    ويشترط للترخيص في ذلك أن يكون التدريس أو الإشراف في مستوى الدراسة الجامعية.

مادة 103:
لا يجوز لأعضاء هيئة التدريس إعطاء دروس خصوصية بمقابل أو بغير مقابل.

مادة 104:
لا يجوز لأعضاء هيئة التدريس أن يشتعلوا بالتجارة أو أن يشتركوا في إدارة عمل تجارى أو مالي أو صناعي أو أن يجمعوا بين وظيفتهم وأي عمل لا يتفق وكرامة هذه الوظيفة.
    ولرئيس الجامعة أن يقرر منع عضو هيئة التدريس من مباشرة أي عمل يرى أن القيام به يتعارض مع واجبات الوظيفة وحسن أدائها.
 (4) التأديب 
مادة 105:
     يكلف رئيس الجامعة أحد أعضاء هيئة التدريس في كلية الحقوق بالجامعة أو بإحدى كليات الحقوق إذا لم توجد بالجامعة كلية للحقوق بمباشرة التحقيق فيما ينسب إلى عضو هيئة التدريس ويجب ألا تقل درجة من يكلف بالتحقيق عن درجة من يجرى التحقيق معه ويقدم عن التحقيق تقريرا إلى رئيس الجامعة ولوزير التعليم العالي أن يطلب إبلاغه هذا التقرير .
     ولرئيس الجامعة بعد الإطلاع على التقرير أن يحفظ التحقيق أو أن يأمر بإحالة العضو المحقق معه إلى مجلس التأديب إذا رأى محلا لذلك أو أن يكتفي بتوقيع عقوبة عليه في حدود ما تقرره المادة (112)

مادة 106:
لرئيس الجامعة أن يوقف أي عضو من أعضاء هيئة التدريس عن عمله احتياطيا إذا - اقتضت مصلحة التحقيق معه ذلك - ويكون الوقف لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر , ولا يجوز مدها إلا بقرار من مجلس التأديب .
     ويترتب على وقف عضو هيئة التدريس عن عمله وقف صرف ربع مرتبه ابتداء من تاريخ الوقف , ما لم يقرر مجلس التأديب صرف كامل المرتب . 
    وإذا لم يرفع الأمر إلى مجلس التأديب خلال شهر من تاريخ الوقف يصرف كامل المرتب إلى أن يقرر المجلس غير ذلك .
     وإذا تقرر حفظ التحقيق أو حكم بالبراءة أو وقعت عقوبة التنبيه أو اللوم صرف ما يكون قد أوقف من المرتب أما إذا وقعت عقوبة أشد فيتبع في شأن ما أوقف صرفه من المرتب ما تقرره بشأنه السلطة التي وقعت العقوبة.

مادة 107:
يعلم رئيس الجامعة عضو هيئة التدريس المحال إلى مجلس التأديب ببيان التهم الموجهة إليه وبصورة من تقرير التحقيق , وذلك بكتاب موصى عليه مصحوب بعلم وصول قبل الجلسة المعينة للمحاكمة بعشرين يوما على الأقل .

مادة 108:
   لعضو هيئة التدريس المحال إلى مجلس التأديب الإطلاع على التحقيقات التي أجريت وذلك في الأيام التي يعينها له رئيس الجامعة .
مادة 109:
  تكون مساءلة جميع أعضاء هيئة التدريس أمام مجلس تأديب يشكل من :
 أ) أحد نواب رئيس الجامعة يعينه مجلس الجامعة سنويا                        رئيسا .
ب) أستاذ من كلية الحقوق أو أحد أساتذة كليات الحقوق في ا لجامعات التي ليس بها كلية للحقوق يعينه مجلس الجامعة سنويا    عضوين                                                                                                             

 ج) مستشار من مجلس الدولة يندب سنويا.
     وفى حالة الغياب أو المانع , يحل النائب الآخر لرئيس الجامعة ثم أقدم العمداء ثم من يليه في الأقدمية منهم محل الرئيس .
     ومع مراعاة حكم المادة (105) في شأن التحقيق والإحالة إلى مجلس التأديب , تسرى بالنسبة إلى المساءلة أمام مجلس التأديب القواعد الخاصة بالمحاكمة أمام المحاكم التأديبية المنصوص عليها فى قانون مجلس الدولة .

مادة 110:
الجزاءات التأديبية التي يجوز توقيعها على أعضاء هيئة التدريس هي :
    (1) التنبيه .
    (2) اللوم .
   (3) اللوم مع تأخير العلاوة المستحقة لفترة واحدة أو تأخير التعيين في الوظيفة الأعلى أو ما في حكمها لمدة سنتين على الأكثر .
    (4) العزل من الوظيفة مع الاحتفاظ بالمعاش أو المكافأة .
    (5) العزل مع الحرمان من المعاش أو المكافأة وذلك في حدود الربع .
       وكل فعل يزرى بشرف عضو هيئة التدريس أو من شأنه أن يمس نزاهته أو فيه مخالفة لنص المادة (103) يكون جزاؤه العزل .
       ولا يجوز في جميع الأحوال عزل عضو هيئة التدريس إلا بحكم من مجلس التأديب .

مادة 111:
تنقضي الدعوى التأديبية باستقالة عضو هيئة التدريس وقبول مجلس الجامعة لها وذلك فيما عدا الحالات التي نصت عليها القوانين واللوائح الخاصة بالمخالفات المالية . 
     ولا تأثير للدعوى التأديبية في الدعوى الجنائية والدعوى المدنية الناشئتين عن ذات الواقعة .

مادة 112:
لرئيس الجامعة توقيع عقوبتي التنبيه واللوم المنصوص عليهما في المادة (110) على أعضاء هيئة التدريس الذين يخلون بواجباتهم أو بمقتضيات وظائفهم , وذلك بعد سماع أقوالهم وتحقيق دفاعهم , ويكون قراره في ذلك مسببا ونهائيا وعلى عميد كل كلية أو معهد إبلاغ رئيس الجامعة بكل ما يقع من أعضاء هيئة التدريس من إخلال بواجباتهم أو بمقتضيات وظائفهم .

مادة 112 مكرر:
يكون رئيس الجامعة ونواب رئيس الجامعة وأمين المجلس الأعلى للجامعات خلال مدة شغلهم لهذه الوظائف أساتذة في كلياتهم الأصلية , ولهم فيها كافة حقوق الأستاذ .
      واستثناء من نص المادة 109 لا تكون مساءلتهم إلا على النحو التالي :
      يشكل المجلس الأعلى للجامعات بناء على عرض رئيسه لجنة ثلاثية من بين أعضائه لتحقيق الوقائع المنسوبة إلى أحد رؤساء الجامعات أو نوابهم أو أمين المجلس الأعلى للجامعات ولهذه اللجنة أن تستعين بمن تراه من أساتذة كليات الحقوق أو الخبراء الفنيين لاستيفاء ما تراه لازما ولا يجوز للمعروض أمره حضور جلسة المجلس عند نظر موضوعه , و يعرض رئيس المجلس نتيجة التحقيق على السلطة المختصة بالتعيين لاتخاذ ما تراه بشأنه . 

(5) انتهاء الخدمة 
مادة 113:
    سن انتهاء الخدمة بالنسبة إلى أعضاء هيئة التدريس ستون سنة ميلادية . 
    ومع ذلك إذا بلغ عضو هيئة التدريس هذه السن خلال العام الجامعي فيبقى إلى نهايته مع احتفاظه بكافة حقوقه ومناصبه الإدارية . 
    وينتهي العام الجامعي بانتهاء أعمال الامتحانات في ختام الدراسة في العام الجامعي , ولا تحسب المدة من بلوغه سن الستين إلى نهاية العام الجامعي في المعاش .

مادة 114:
يحال عضو هيئة التدريس إلى المعاش بقرار من رئيس الجامعة إذا لم يستطع مباشرة عمله بسبب المرض أو بعد انقضاء الأجازات المقررة في المادة 94 إذا ثبت في أي وقت انه لا يستطيع لأسباب صحية القيام بوظيفته على الوجه اللائق .
مادة 115:
لمجلس الجامعة أن يزيد مدة الخدمة المحسوبة في المعاش أو المكافأة لعضو هيئة التدريس المحال إلى المعاش وفقا للمادة السابقة مدة إضافية بصفة استثنائية , على أن لا تتجاوز هذه المدة الإضافية مدة الخدمة الفعلية ولا المدة الباقية لبلوغه السن المقرر للإحالة إلى المعاش ولا يجوز كذلك أن تزيد على ثماني سنوات ولا أن يكون من شأنها أن تعطيه حقا في المعاش يزيد على أربعة أخماس مدته مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 93 لسنة 1971 بشأن تعديل بعض أحكام قوانين المعاشات المدنية .
مادة 116:
     لا يترتب على استقالة رئيس الجامعة أو نائب رئيس الجامعة أو أمين المجلس الأعلى للجامعات أو عضو هيئة التدريس سقوط حقه في المعاش أو المكافأة ويسوى معاشه أو مكافأته في هذه الحالة وفقا لقواعد المعاشات والمكافآت المقررة للموظفين المفصولين بسبب إلغاء الوظيفة أو الوفر .

مادة 117:
يعتبر عضو هيئة التدريس مستقيلا إذا انقطع عن عمله أكثر من شهر بدون إذن ولو كان ذلك عقب انتهاء مدة ما رخص له فيه من إعارة أو مهمة علمية أو أجازة تفرغ علمي أو أجازة مرافقة الزوج أو أي أجازة أخرى , وذلك ما لم يعد خلال ستة أشهر على الأكثر من تاريخ الانقطاع وتعتبر خدمته منتهية من تاريخ انقطاعه عن العمل .
    فإذا عاد خلال الأشهر الستة المذكورة , وقدم عذرا قاهرا وقبله مجلس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الكلية أو المعهد ومجلس القسم , اعتبر غيابه أجازة خاصة بمرتب في الشهرين الأولين وبدون مرتب في الأربعة أشهر التالية .
     أما إذا عاد خلال الأشهر الستة المذكورة ولم يقدم عذرا أو قدم عذرا لم يقبل فيعتبر غيابه انقطاعا لا يدخل ضمن مدة الخدمة المحسوبة في المعاش ولا ضمن المدد المنصوص عليها في المادتين (69/أولا) و(70/أولا) وذلك دون إخلال بقواعد التأديب ولا يجوز الترخيص له من بعد في إعارة أو مهمة علمية أو أجازة تفرغ علمي أو أجازة مرافقة الزوج قبل انقضاء ضعف المدد المنصوص عليها في المواد (88/1) و (90).

(6) أعضاء هيئة التدريس من الأجانب 
يجوز عند الاقتضاء أن يعين في هيئة التدريس من الأجانب من تؤهلهم 
كفاءتهم لذلك . 
مادة 118:
ويكون التعيين بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الجامعة ومجلس الكلية أو المعهد ومجلس القسم المختص , ولمدة لا تجاوز سنتين قابلة للتجديد .
مادة 119:
تتحمل الجامعة نفقات حضور عضو هيئة التدريس الأجنبي وعائلته إلى مقر عمله فيها , ونفقات عودته وعائلته عند نهاية عقده .
    وإذا امتدت مدة خدمته أكثر من سنتين , تحملت الجامعة نفقات رحلته إلى بلاده ذهابا وإيابا هو وعائلته لقضاء الأجازة العادية السنوية في نهاية كل عامين جامعيين .
مادة 120:
يمنح عضو هيئة التدريس الأجنبي عند انتهاء خدمته في الجامعة مكافأة تعادل مرتب شهر عن كل سنة من سنوات خدمته .
     وإذا توفى خلال مدة خدمته منح ورثته المكافأة المذكورة .

ثانيا - الأساتذة المتفرغون وغير المتفرغين والزائرون 

مادة 121: - 

    مع مراعاة حكم المادة (113) من هذا القانون يعين بصفة شخصية في ذات الكلية أو المعهد جميع من يبلغون سن انتهاء الخدمة ويصبحون أساتذة متفرغين حتى بلوغهم سن السبعين وذلك ما لم يطلبوا عدم الاستمرار في العمل ، و لا تحسب هذه المدة في المعاش ، ويتقاضون مكافأة مالية إجمالية توازى الفرق بين المرتب مضافا إليه الرواتب والبدلات الأخرى المقررة وبين المعاش مع الجمع بين المكافأة والمعاش . 

مادة 122:
يجوز استثناء أن يعهد إلى الأساتذة المتفرغين المعينين طبقا لأحكام المادة السابقة بأعباء رئاسة مجلس القسم إذا لم يوجد بالقسم أساتذة ويكون ذلك بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بناء على طلب مجلس الكلية أو المعهد بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص .

مادة 123:
يجوز أن يعين في الكليات أو المعاهد التابعة للجامعة الأساتذة المتفرغون الذين بلغوا سن السبعين والعلماء المتميزون من غير هؤلاء أساتذة غير متفرغين ، وذلك للاستفادة من خبراتهم في مجالات التدريس والبحث العلمي وخدمة المجتمع . ويكون ذلك بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد موافقة مجلس الجامعة وبعد موافقة مجلس الكلية أو المعهد وأخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص ، وذلك لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد .
ويمنح من كان منهم أستاذا متفرغا بالجامعات المصرية مكافأة إجمالية تبلغ 90% من الفرق بين المرتب مضافا إليه الرواتب والبدلات الأخرى المقررة وبين المعاش ، ويمنح العلماء من غيرهم المكافأة التي يحددها مجلس الجامعة بناء على خبرتهم ، دون إخلال بحقهم في الحصول على أية مكافآت أخرى عن أعمال إضافية توكل إليهم داخل الجامعة ، كما يكون لهم الجمع بين المكافأة المقررة والمعاش .. ويسرى حكم الفقرة الثالثة من المادة (86 مكررا ) من هذا القانون عند تحديد مكافأة الأساتذة غير المتفرغين من أصحاب المناصب العامة المشار إليها في هذه المادة .
ويحق للأستاذ غير المتفرغ الجمع بين الأستاذية وبين أي عمل آخر أو وظيفة عامة خارج الجامعة أو المعهد .

ويستمر أساتذة الجامعات غير المتفرغين في التمتع بمزايا الرعاية الصحية والاجتماعية المقررة لأعضاء هيئة التدريس بذات الجامعة أو المعهد .
ولا يجوز للأستاذ غير المتفرغ أن يتقاضى عن عمله بالكلية أو المعهد أية مبالغ مالية من الصندوق المنصوص عليه في المادة (195 مكررا) من هذا القانون . 
وتسرى أحكام هذه المادة على الأساتذة غير المتفرغين عند العمل بهذا القانون ، ويستكملون المدة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى . 

مادة 124:
   لا يجوز الجمع بين وظيفة الأستاذ المتفرغ ووظيفة الأستاذ غير المتفرغ ولا التعيين في ذات الوقت في وظيفة الأستاذ المتفرغ أو في وظيفة الأستاذ غير المتفرغ في أكثر من كلية أو معهد من كليات الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون أو معاهدها .

مادة 125:
يجوز عند الاقتضاء الاستعانة في الكليات والمعاهد التابعة للجامعة بأساتذة أو أساتذة مساعدين أجانب من ذوى الكفاءة بصفة أساتذة زائرين لمدة مؤقتة . 
    ويكون ذلك بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بناء على طلب مجلس الكلية أو المعهد بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص .

 ثالثا: مدرسو اللغات 
مادة 126:
    يجوز تبعا للحاجة تعيين مدرسي لغات في الكليات والمعاهد التابعة للجامعة ويسرى عليهم أحكام العاملين من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس فيما لم يرد في شأنه نص خاص في هذا القانون .

مادة 127:
يجوز عند الاقتضاء تعيين مدرسي لغات من الأجانب في الكليات والمعاهد التابعة للجامعة , وذلك بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بناء على طلب عميد الكلية أو المعهد , ولمدة لا تجاوز سنتين قابلة للتجديد .
    ويجوز في حالة الضرورة التجاوز في تعيينهم عن شرط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها إذا كانت لديهم أجازات علمية أخرى تعتبر كافية بالنسبة لما يعينون فيه من وظائف .
    ويسرى عليهم حكم الفقرة الأولى من المادة (119) , وتتحمل الجامعة بالنسبة لمن تمتد مدة خدمته منهم أكثر من ثلاث سنوات , نفقات رحلته إلى بلاده ذهابا وإيابا هو وعائلته لقضاء الأجازة العادية السنوية وذلك في نهاية كل ثلاثة أعوام جامعية .
    ويمنح من تنتهي خدمته منهم مكافأة تعادل مرتب نصف شهر عن كل سنة من السنوات الخمس الأولى من خدمته ومرتب شهر عن كل سنة تزيد على ذلك ويمنح ورثته المكافأة المستحقة اذا توفى خلال مدة خدمته .
مادة 128:
تتولى أقسام اللغات بكلية الآداب , كل في حدود اختصاصه , الإشراف من الناحية الفنية على مدرسي اللغات في كليات الجامعة ومعاهدها المختلفة .
مادة 129:
تسرى على مدرسي اللغات أحكام المادتين (103) و (104).
الـبـاب الـثـالـث 
في المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين 

مادة 130:
   تسرى أحكام المواد التالية على المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين في الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون . 
   كما تسرى عليهم أحكام العاملين من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس فيما لم يرد في شأنه نص خاص بهم .
مادة 131:
  يعين في الكليات والمعاهد التابعة للجامعة معيدون ومدرسون مساعدون يكونون نواة أعضاء التدريس فيها . 
    ويقومون بالدراسات والبحوث العلمية اللازمة . 
    للحصول على الدرجات العلمية العليا وبما يعهد به إليهم القسم المختص من التمرينات والدروس العملية وسواها من الأعمال تحت إشراف أعضاء هيئة التدريس وبالأعمال الأخرى التي يكلفهم بها العميد ومجلس القسم المختص .
مادة 132:
تبين اللائحة التنفيذية النظام العام لتدريب المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين على التدريس وتلقى أصوله .

(1)	التعيين 
مادة 133:
    يعين المعيدون والمدرسون المساعدون بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بناء على طلب مجلس الكلية أو المعهد بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص ويكون التعيين من تاريخ صدور هذا القرار .

مادة 134:
ملغاة بالمادة رقم 4 من القانون رقم 54 لسنة 1973 

مادة 135:
يشترط فيمن يعين معيدا أو مدرسا مساعدا أن يكون محمود السيرة حسن السمعة .

مادة 136:
يكون تعيين المعيدين بناء على إعلان عن الوظائف الشاغرة .
   ومع مراعاة حكم المادة السابقة , يشترط فيمن يعين معيدا ما يأتي :
   (1) أن يكون حاصلا على تقدير جيد جدا على الأقل في التقدير العام في الدرجة الجامعية الأولى .
   (2) أن يكون حاصلا على تقدير جيد على الأقل في مادة التخصص أو ما يقوم مقامها .
       ومع ذلك إذا لم يوجد من بين المتقدمين للإعلان من هو حاصل على تقدير جيد جدا في التقدير العام في الدرجة الجامعية الأولى , فيجوز التعيين من بين الحاصلين على " جيد " على الأقل في هذا التقدير وبشرط أن لا يقل التقدير في مادة التخصص أو ما يقوم مقامها عن " جيد جدا " .
       وفى جميع الأحوال تجرى المفاضلة بين المتقدمين على أساس تفضيل الأعلى في التقدير العام , وعند التساوي في هذا التقدير يفضل الأعلى في مجموع الدرجات وعند التساوي في هذا المجموع يفضل الأعلى تقديرا في مادة التخصص , وعند التساوي في هذا التقدير يفضل الأعلى في درجات مادة التخصص وعند التساوي في هذه الدرجات يفضل الحاصل على درجة علمية أعلى بنفس القواعد السابقة . 

مادة 137:
مع مراعاة حكم المادتين 133 و 135 من هذا القانون يجوز أن يعين المعيدون عن طريق التكليف من بين خريجي الكلية في السنتين الأخيرتين الحاصلين على تقدير جيد جدا على الأقل في كل من التقدير العام في الدرجة الجامعية الأولى , و في تقدير مادة التخصص أو ما يقوم مقامها , و تعطى الأفضلية لمن هو أعلى في التقدير العام , و عند التساوي في التقدير العام تعطى الأفضلية لمن هو أعلى في مجموع الدرجات , مع مراعاة ضوابط المفاضلة المقررة في المادة ( 136 ) من هذا القانون. 

مادة 138:
 في تطبيق حكم المادتين السابقتين إذا لم تكن مادة التخصص في مواد الامتحان في مرحلة الدرجة الجامعية الأولى فيقوم مقامها الحصول على دبلوم خاصة في فرع التخصص . 
    وإذا لم توجد هذه الدبلوم , فيقوم مقامها التمرين العملي مدة لا تقل عن سنتين في كلية جامعية أو معهد جامعي أو مستشفى جامعي وبشرط الحصول على تقدير جيد جدا على الأقل عن العمل خلال هذه المدة .
    ويشترط في جميع الأحوال بالنسبة لوظائف المعيدين في الأقسام العلاجية ( الأكلينكية ) في كليات الطب أن يكون المرشح قد أمضى سنتين على الأقل في تدريب عملي بأحد المستشفيات الجامعية في فرع تخصصه .

مادة 139:
مع مراعاة حكم المادة (135) , يشترط في من يعين مدرسا مساعدا أن يكون حاصلا على درجة الماجستير أو على دبلومين من دبلومات الدراسة العليا مؤهلين للقيد للحصول على درجة الدكتوراه أو على ما يعادل درجة الماجستير أو الدبلومين .
    فإذا كان من بين المعيدين في إحدى الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون فيشترط فضلا عما تقدم أن يكون ملتزما في عمله ومسلكه منذ تعيينه معيدا بواجباته ومحسنا أداءها , وإذا كان من غيرهم , فيشترط حصوله على تزكية من المشرف على الرسالة في حال الحصول على درجة الماجستير أو من عميد الكلية بعد أخذ رأى رؤساء مجالس الأقسام المتخصصة في حال الحصول على الدبلومين .
  وإذا تطلب التخصص حصول المعيد على بكالوريوس أو ليسانس أخرى , فيمنح عند تعيينه في وظيفة مدرس مساعد أقدمية اعتبارية في هذه الوظيفة تعادل مدة الدراسة المقررة للحصول على البكالوريوس أو الليسانس الأخرى بشرط أن يكون حصوله على درجة الماجستير في نوع التخصص الذي يستلزم الحصول على بكالوريوس أو ليسانس أخرى .

مادة 140:
مع مراعاة حكم المادتين (135) و (139) , يكون التعيين في وظائف المدرسين المساعدين الشاغرة دون إعلان من بين المعيدين في ذات الكلية أو المعهد , وإذا لم يوجد من هؤلاء من هو مؤهل لشغلها , فيجرى الإعلان عنها .

مادة 141:
يسرى على الإعلان عن وظائف المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين حكم الفقرة الأولى من المادة (72) الخاصة بالإعلان عن وظائف أعضاء هيئة التدريس .

(2)	النقل والأجازات

مادة 142:
    يجوز نقل المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين من كلية أو معهد إلى كلية أخرى أو معهد آخر في ذات الجامعة وفى قسم مماثل ويكون ذلك بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الكليتين أو المعهدين ومجلس القسم في كل منهما .

مادة 143:
  يجوز نقل المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين من جامعة إلى أخرى من الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون وفى قسم مماثل , ويكون ذلك بناء على موافقة رئيسي الجامعتين بعد أخذ رأى مجالس الكليات أو المعاهد ومجالس الأقسام المختصة .

مادة 144:
يجوز عند الاقتضاء نقل المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين إلى وظيفة عامة خارج الجامعات وذلك بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي بناء على طلب رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الكلية أو المعهد ومجلس القسم المختص.

مادة 145:
  لا يجوز نقل المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين من قسم إلى آخر في ذات الكلية أو المعهد أو إلى قسم غير مماثل في كلية أخرى أو معهد آخر بإحدى الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون , ومع ذلك يجوز لهم التقدم لشغل وظائف المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين الشاغرة المعلن عنها في قسم آخر في ذات الكلية أو المعهد أو في كلية أخرى أو معهد آخر وذلك في حدود ما تقرره القوانين واللوائح .

مادة 146:
يجوز إيفاد المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين في بعثات إلى الخارج أو على منح أجنبية أو الترخيص لهم في أجازات دراسية بمرتب أو بدون مرتب ويكون ذلك بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بناء على اقتراح مجلس الكلية أو المعهد بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص وموافقة مجلس الدراسات العليا والبحوث في الجامعة وذلك دون إخلال بحكم المادة (36).

مادة 147:
لا تجوز إعارة المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين.
(3)	الواجبات
مادة 148:
   على المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين بذل أقصى الجهد في دراساتهم وبحوثهم العلمية في سبيل الحصول على الماجستير أو الدكتوراه أو ما يعادلها . 
    وعليهم القيام بما يكلفون به من تمرينات ودروس عملية وغيرها من الأعمال على أن يراعى في تكليفهم أن يكون بالقدر الذي يسمح لهم بمواصلة دراساتهم وبحوثهم دون إرهاق أو تعويق .

مادة 149:
  مع مراعاة حكم المادة 36 , لا يجوز للمعيدين أو المدرسين المساعدين أن يسجلوا لدراسة عليا للحصول على درجة جامعية في غير تخصص أقسامهم إلا بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد موافقة مجلس الدراسات العليا والبحوث بناء على اقتراح مجلس الكلية أو المعهد وبعد أخذ رأى مجالس الأقسام المختصة .

مادة 150:
على المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين تلقى أصول التدريس والتدريب عليه وفق النظام المقرر .

مادة 151:
على المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين المشاركة في أعمال المؤتمرات العلمية للكلية أو المعهد والمؤتمرات العلمية للأقسام , وذلك وفقا للأحكام المقررة فى اللائحة التنفيذية.

مادة 152:
لا يجوز للمعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين إلقاء دروس في غير الجامعة التي يتبعونها.

مادة 153:
تسرى أحكام المواد (96) , (103) , (104) على المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين .

(4)التأديب 

مادة 154:
    تكون مساءلة المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين أمام مجلس تأديب يشكل من :
ا) نائب رئيس الجامعة لشئون الدراسات العليا والبحوث                              رئيسا .
 ب) أحد أعضاء هيئة التدريس في كلية الحقوق يختاره رئيس الجامعة سنوياً.                                                                                                                      عضوين .
ج) مستشار مساعد بمجلس الدولة يندب سنويا.

      وعند الغياب أو قيام المانع يحل محل نائب رئيس الجامعة أقدم العمداء ثم من يليه في الأقدمية .


 (5) انتهاء الخدمة 
مادة 155:
     ينقل المعيد إلى وظيفة أخرى إذا لم يحصل على درجة الماجستير أو على دبلومين من دبلومات الدراسة العليا بحسب الأحوال خلال خمس سنوات على الأكثر منذ تعيينه معيدا أو إذا لم يحصل على درجة الدكتوراه أو ما يعادلها خلال عشر سنوات على الأكثر منذ تعيينه معيدا في الأحوال التي لا يلزم للحصول على هذه الدرجة سبق الحصول على درجة الماجستير أو دبلومي الدراسة العليا بحسب الأحوال .

مادة 156:
ينقل المدرس المساعد إلى وظيفة أخرى إذا لم يحصل على درجة الدكتوراه أو ما يعادلها خلال خمس سنوات على الأكثر منذ تعيينه مدرسا مساعدا .
الـبـاب الـرابـع 
في العاملين من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس 
مادة 157:
    تسرى أحكام العاملين المدنيين في الدولة على العاملين في الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس , وذلك فيما لم يرد في شأنه نص خاص بهم في القوانين واللوائح الجامعية .



مادة 158:
مع مراعاة أحكام القوانين واللوائح الجامعية , تكون للمسئولين في الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون , كل في حدود اختصاصه وبالنسبة للعاملين من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس , السلطات المخولة للمسئولين في القوانين واللوائح العامة في شأن العاملين المدنيين في الدولة وذلك على النحو الموضح قرين كل منهم فيما يلي :
ا) تكون لرئيس الجامعة جميع السلطات المخولة للوزير .
ب) تكون لنواب رئيس الجامعة ولأمين المجلس الأعلى للجامعات ولعمداء الكليات ولأمين الجامعة جميع السلطات المخولة لوكيل الوزارة .
ج) تكون لوكلاء الكليات ولرؤساء الأقسام ونوابهم جميع السلطات المخولة لرؤساء المصالح .

مادة 159:
استثناء من أحكام القوانين واللوائح العامة فئ شأن العاملين المدنيين في الدولة , يكون للجامعة دون الرجوع إلى وزارة القوى العاملة التعيين في مختلف وظائف الكادر العام الخالية فيها , وذلك بعد إجراء امتحانات للمتقدمين تقوم بها الجامعة وبشرط الإعلان عن هذه الوظائف , إلا إذا رأت شغلها بطريق النقل .

مادة 160:
  لرئيس الجامعة إعفاء العاملين من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس من شروط اللياقة البدنية كلها أو بعضها بعد أخذ رأى المجلس ( القومسيون ) الطبي .

مادة 161:
تكون الأجازة العادية السنوية للعاملين من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس في أثناء العطلة الصيفية , فيما عدا الكليات والمعاهد التي تكون طبيعة العمل فيها مختلفة , فتحدد الأجازة في هذه الحالة بقرار من عميد الكلية أو المعهد .

مادة 162:
تثبت للمسئولين في الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون , كل في حدود اختصاصه وبالنسبة للعاملين من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس نفس السلطات التأديبية المخولة للمسئولين في القوانين واللوائح العامة في شأن العاملين المدنيين في الدولة , وذلك على النحو الموضح قرين كل منهم فيما يلي :
ا) تكون لرئيس الجامعة جميع السلطات التـأديبية المخولة للوزير .
ب) تكون لنواب رئيس الجامعة ولأمين المجلس الأعلى للجامعات ولعمداء الكليات أو المعاهد ولأمين الجامعة جميع السلطات التأديبية المخولة لوكيل الوزارة .
ج) تكون لرؤساء مجالس الأقسام جميع السلطات التأديبية المخولة لرئيس المصلحة .


مادة 163:
يتولى التحقيق مع العاملين من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس من يكلفه بذلك أحد المسئولين المذكورين في المادة السابقة أو تتولاه النيابة الإدارية بطلب من رئيس الجامعة أو من الوزير المختص بالتعليم العالي. 

مادة 164:
  تكون إحالة العاملين من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس إلى مجلس التأديب بقرار من رئيس الجامعة . 
  وتسرى بالنسبة لمحاكمتهم تأديبيا أحكام القانون رقم 117 لسنة 1958 بإعادة تنظيم النيابة الإدارية والمحاكمات التأديبية 

مادة 165:
تكون المساءلة التأديبية للعاملين من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس أمام مجلس تأديب يشكل على النحو التالي :
ا) أمين الجامعة ... ... ... ... ... ... ... …………………....                            رئيسا
ب) أحد أعضاء هيئة التدريس في كلية الحقوق يختاره رئيس الجامعة سنويا ... .... .... عضوين .
ج) نائب بمجلس الدولة يندب سنويا .... .... .... ……... ... 
   وإذا كان المحال الى المساءلة التأديبية من مدرسي اللغات حل أحد وكيلي الكلية أو المعهد محل أمين الجامعة . 
  وفى حالة غياب أمين الجامعة أو وكيل الكلية أو المعهد على حسب الأحوال أو قيام المانع يعين رئيس الجامعة من يحل محله .
مادة 166:
يجوز عند الاقتضاء تعيين موظفين فنيين من الأجانب ويسرى عليهم حكم المادة (127).
الـبـاب الـخـامــس 
في نظام الدراسة والامتحان وشئون الطلاب 
مادة 167:
   مع مراعاة أحكام هذا القانون , تحدد اللائحة التنفيذية موعد بدء الدراسة وانتهائها والأسس العامة المشتركة لنظم الدراسة والقيد ولنظم الامتحان وفرصه وتقديراته .
   وتحدد اللوائح الداخلية للكليات والمعاهد التابعة للجامعة , كل في دائرة اختصاصها وفى حدود الإطار العام المقرر في القانون وفى اللائحة التنفيذية الهيكل الداخلي لتكوينها والأحكام التفصيلية لنظم القيد والدراسة والامتحان فيما يخصها .

مادة 168:
اللغة العربية هي لغة التعليم في الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون , وذلك ما لم يقرر مجلس الجامعة في أحوال خاصة استعمال لغة أخرى .
    ويكون أداء الامتحان باللغة التي يدرس بها المقرر , ولمجلس الكلية في أحوال خاصة أن يرخص للطالب في الإجابة بلغة أخرى بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم أو الأقسام المختصة .
    وتوضع رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه باللغة التي يحددها مجلس الكلية بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص . 
    وفى جميع الأحوال يجب أن تكون الرسائل مشفوعة بموجز واف باللغة العربية وآخر بلغة أجنبية .

مادة 169:
التعليم مجاني لأبناء الجمهورية في مختلف المراحل الجامعية .
   وفيما عدا فروع الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون في الخارج , يؤدى الطلاب من غير أبناء الجمهورية مصروفات الدراسة المحددة في اللائحة التنفيذية , على أن تخصص حصيلة هذه المصروفات للخدمة التعليمية في الجامعة المقيدين فيها 
 ويؤدى جميع الطلاب الرسوم التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية مقابل الخدمات الطلابية المختلفة , على أن تخصص حصيلة كل رسم منها للخدمة المؤدى عنها .

مادة 170:
يجوز أن يعفى الطالب في مرحلة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس من حضور بعض مقررات الدراسة أو من أداء الامتحانات فيها , وذلك فيما عدا مقررات وامتحانات الفرقة النهائية , إذا ثبت أنه حضر مقررات تعادلها أو أدى بنجاح امتحانات تعادلها في كلية جامعية أو معهد علمي معترف يهما من الجامعة . 
    ويكون الإعفاء بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد موافقة مجلس شئون التعليم والطلاب بناء على اقتراح مجلس الكلية أو المعهد المختص بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم أو مجالس الأقسام المختصة , وذلك دون إخلال بحكم المادة (36) .

مادة 171:
يجوز أن يعفى الطالب فى مرحلة الدراسات العليا من حضور بعض مقررات الدراسة ومن امتحاناتها اذا ثبت أنه حضر مقررات مماثلة وأدى بنجاح الامتحانات المقررة فى كلية جامعية أو معهد علمى معترف بهما من الجامعة , وبشرط أن تكون مدة الدراسة اللازمة للحصول على الدرجة العلمية أكثر من سنة وذلك دون اخـلال بحـكم المادتين (177) , (178) . 
    ويكون الاعفاء بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد موافقة مجلس الدراسات العليا والبحوث بناء على اقتراح مجلس الكلية أو المعهد المختص بعأد أخـذ رأى مجلـس القسـم أو مجالـس الأقسام المختصة , وذلك دون اخـلال بحكم المادة (36) .

مادة 172:
تمنح مجالس الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون بناء على طلب مجالس كلياتها ومعاهدها الدرجات العلمية والدبلومات المبينة فى اللائحة التنفيذية .
    وتتولى اللوائح الداخلية للكليات والمعاهد , كل فيما يخصها تفصيل الشروط اللازمة للحصول على هذه الدرجات والدبلومات .
    ولا يمنح تلك الدرجات والدبلومات إلا من أدى بنجاح جميع الامتحانات المقررة للحصول عليها وفق أحكام اللائحة التنفيذية وأحكام اللائحة الداخلية المختصة .

مادة 173:
يشترط لنجاح الطالب في الامتحانات أن ترضى لجنة الامتحانات عن فهمه وتحصيله وذلك وفق أحكام اللائحة التنفيذية وأحكام اللائحة الداخلية المختصة .

مادة 174:
  يكون القيد للدراسات العليا في المواعيد المحددة في اللوائح الداخلية ويتم القيد بعد أخذ رأى مجالس الأقسام المختصة بموافقة مجلس الكلية أو المعهد واعتماد نائب رئيس الجامعة لشئون الدراسات العليا والبحوث .

مادة 175:
مع مراعاة حكم المادة (36) يكون تسجيل رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه وإلغاء التسجيل بموافقة مجلس الدراسات العليا والبحوث بناء على طلب مجلس الكلية أو المعهد بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص .

مادة 176:
تتناول الدراسة في دبلومات الدراسات العليا مقررات ذات طبيعة تطبيقية أو أكاديمية , ومدة الدراسة في كل منها سنة واحدة على الأقل .

مادة 177:
تشمل الدراسة لنيل درجة الماجستير مقررات دراسية عالية وتدريبا على وسائل البحث واستقراء النتائج ينتهي بإعداد رسالة تقبلها لجنة الحكم , ويشترط لأجازتها أن تكون عملا ذا قيمة علمية . 
     ولا يجوز أن تقل المدة اللازمة لنيل هذه الدرجة عن سنتين .

مادة 178:
تقوم الدكتوراه أساسا على البحث المبتكر لمدة لا تقل عن سنتين تنتهي بتقديم رسالة تقبلها لجنة الحكم . 
    ويجوز أن يكلف الطالب ببعض الدراسات المتقدمة طبقا لما تحدده اللوائح الداخلية ويشترط لأجازة رسالة الدكتوراه أن تكون عملا ذا قيمة علمية يشهد للطالب بكفايته الشخصية في بحوثه ودراساته ويمثل إضافة علمية جديدة .

مادة 179:
على الطلاب المشاركة في أعمال المؤتمرات العلمية للكلية أو المعهد والمؤتمرات العلمية للأقسام , وذلك وفقا لأحكام اللائحة التنفيذية .

مادة 180:
يخضع الطلاب للنظام التأديبي . 
وتبين اللائحة التنفيذية هذا النظام وتحدد العقوبات التأديبية .

مادة 181:
  لمجلس تأديب الطلاب توقيع جميع العقوبات التأديبية , ولرئيس الجامعة ولعميد الكلية وللأساتذة والأساتذة المساعدين توقيع بعض هذه العقوبات فى الحدود المعينة لكل منهم فى اللائحة التنفيذية .

مادة 182:
يصدر قرار إحالة الطلاب إلى مجلس التأديب من رئيس الجامعة من تلقاء نفسه أو بناء على طلب العميد .

مادة 183:
يشكل مجلس تأديب الطلاب على الوجه التالي:
-	عميد الكلية أو المعهد الذي يتبعه الطالب.                              رئيسا .
-	  وكيل الكلية أو المعهد المختص.
-	أقدم أعضاء مجلس الكلية أو المعهد المختص.

مادة 184:
  لا يجوز الطعن في القرار الصادر من مجلس تأديب الطلاب إلا بطريق الاستئناف ويرفع الاستئناف بطلب كتابي يقدم من الطالب إلى رئيس الجامعة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ إبلاغه بالقرار , وعليه إبلاغ هذا الطلب إلى مجلس التأديب الأعلى خلال خمسة عشر يوما .
    ويشكل مجلس التأديب الأعلى على الوجه التالي :
    - نائب رئيس الجامعة المختص :.                               رئيسا .
    - عميد كلية الحقوق أو احد الأساتذة بها .
    - أستاذ من الكلية أو المعهد الزى يتبعه الطالب .
       ويصدر باختيار الأساتذة الأعضاء قرار من رئيس الجامعة .
      وفى جميع الأحوال لا يجوز الحكم بوقف تنفيذ قرارات مجلس تأديب الطلاب أو مجلس التأديب الأعلى قبل الفصل في الموضوع .

مادة 185:
تبين اللائحة التنفيذية نظم الخدمات الطلابية بأنواعها المختلفة .



مادة 186:
يجوز لعميد الكلية أو المعهد الترخيص في الاستماع لمن يرغب في الدراسة في إحدى الكليات أو المعاهد التابعة للجامعة أو الترخيص في متابعة أشغال المعامل أو التجارب في هذه الكليات أو المعاهد , وذلك دون اشتراط أي دراسات أو شهادات علمية مسبقة . 
   ولا يشتمل الترخيص أي ترخيص في أداء الامتحانات ولا يخول الحق في الحصول على أي شهادة أو درجة جامعية . 
    وتبين اللائحة التنفيذية هذا النظام وتحدد الرسوم المقررة .

الـبـاب الـسـادس 
في الشئون المالية 
 مادة 187:
 مع موافقة حكم المادة (8) , يعد مجلس الجامعة مشروع موازنة الجامعة على أن يخصص للبحث العلمي قسم خاص منها بأبوابه المختلفة . 
 ويتولى وزير التعليم العالي عرضها , بعد موافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات , على جهات الاختصاص وفقا للقانون .

مادة 188:
تشمل تقديرات الإيرادات السنوية لموازنة الجامعة على غلة أموالها المنقولة والثابتة والتبرعات والرسوم وسائر الإيرادات من أي مورد كان وإعانة الحكومة .
    كما تشتمل تقديرات النفقات السنوية للموازنة الأجور والنفقات الجارية والتحويلية والاستثمارية التي يتم إعدادها على نمط إعداد موازنة الهيئات العامة .

مادة 189:
تتصرف الجامعة فى أموالها وتديرها بنفسها ، بما فى ذلك المساهمة فى إنشاء ودعم الجامعات الأهلية أو القيام بالمشروعات ذات الطبيعة التعليمية أو البحثية أو الابتكارية ، وغيرها من المشروعات الخدمية من أجل توفير موارد ذاتية للجامعة ، للنهوض بأغراضها فى التعليم والبحث العلمى والتنمية وخدمة المجتمع .
ويخضع التصرف فى أموال الجامعات وإدارتها ونظام حسابات الجامعة لأحكام اللوائح المالية والحسابية التى تصدر بقرار من الوزير المختص بالتعليم العالى بالتنسيق مع وزير المالية ، بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الجامعة وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات . 

مادة 190:
لرئيس الجامعة الحق في إعادة توزيع الاستخدامات الاستثمارية الواردة بالموازنة وفقا لمكونات الاستثمار والمكون النقدي في حدود التكاليف الكلية للمشروعات المعتمدة في الخطة وإخطار وزارتي التخطيط والخزانة .

مادة 191:
للجامعة حق البت في استيراد احتياجاتها من الخارج في حدود الحصة النقدية المخصصة لها وطبقا للوائح المعمول بها في هذا الشأن بالجامعة .

مادة 192:
مع مراعاة أحكام قوانين الجامعة ولوائحها .
   أ ) يطبق مجلس الجامعة دون الرجوع إلى (وزارة الخزانة) أو الجهاز المركزي للتنظيم والإدارة اللوائح الخاصة بأعضاء هيئة التدريس وتكون قراراته في ذلك نهائية ونافذة .
   ب) يطبق رئيس الجامعة دون الرجوع إلى وزارة الخزانة أو الجهاز المركزي للتنظيم والإدارة القواعد المالية العامة المعمول بها في حق جميع العاملين في الدولة على سائر العاملين بالجامعة من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس والمدرسين المساعدين والمعيدين .
ج) لمجلس الجامعة سلطة نقل وظائف أعضاء هيئة التدريس والمدرسين المساعدين والمعيدين من قسم إلى آخر في ذات الكلية أو المعهد أو من كلية أو معهد إلى كلية أخرى أو معهد آخر في الجامعة مع إخطار وزارة الخزانة والجهاز المركزي للتنظيم والإدارة .
    ويتعين إرسال القرارات التي توجب القوانين أن تصدر بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية إلى وزير التعليم العالي لاتخاذ اللازم في شأنها .

مادة 193:
   لرئيس الجامعة سـلطة الوزير المنصوص عليها في القوانين واللوائح الخاصـة بالنسـبة للعاملين الذين تطبق عليهم أحكام القانون رقم 58 لسنة 1971 .

مادة 194:
لرئيس الجامعة ونوابه وعمداء الكليات والمعاهد وأمين الجامعة , كل في دائرة اختصاصه سلطة نقل الاعتمادات من بند إلى آخر في موازنة الجامعة , وذلك وفقا لأحكام اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون والقواعد العامة المقررة لموازنات الهيئات العامة .
مادة 195:
مرتبات رئيس الجامعة ونوابه وأمين المجلس الأعلى للجامعات وأعضاء هيئة التدريس وبدلاتهم ومعاشاتهم ومرتبات المدرسين المساعدين والمعيدين وبدلاتهم وقواعد تطبيقها على الحاليين منهم مبينة بالجدول المرافق لهذا القانون .

مادة 195 مكرر:
ينشأ بالمجلس الأعلى للجامعات صندوق لتمويل وكفالة الخدمات الصحية والاجتماعية لأعضاء هيئة التدريس السابقين الذين بلغوا سن السبعين وأسرهم . 
    وتكون للصندوق الشخصية الاعتبارية.
تتكون موارد الصندوق من :
أ ) المبالغ التي تخصصها الدولة للصندوق لتحقيق أغراضه .
   ب) المبالغ التي تساهم بها الجامعات من مواردها الذاتية لأداء الخدمات اللازمة لتحقيق أغراض الصندوق وذلك وفقا لما يقرره المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .
   ج) التبرعات التي يقبلها مجلس إدارة الصندوق .
    د) حصيلة استثمار أموال الصندوق وناتج نشاطه .
       يكون للصندوق موازنة خاصة ويرحل الفائض بموازنة الصندوق من سنة إلى أخرى .
      ويعفى نشاط الصندوق وكافة الخدمات التي يقدمها من جميع أنواع الضرائب والرسوم.
     ويصدر بتنظيم الصندوق وقواعد الإنفاق منه قرار من وزير التعليم العالي بعد موافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات.

الـبـاب الـسـابـع
في الأحكام التنفيذية
مادة 196:
     تصدر اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بناء على عرض وزير التعليم العالي وبعد أخذ رأى مجلس الجامعات وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .
    وتتولى هذه اللائحة بصفة عامة وضع الإطار العام لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون وبيان النظم والأحكام العامة المشتركة بين الجامعات وتلك المشتركة بين بعض كلياتها ومعاهدها . 
    وتنظم هذه اللائحة , علاوة على المسائل المحددة في القانون , المسائل الآتية بصفة خاصة :
    (1) تكوين الجامعات .
    (2) اختصاصات المجالس الجامعية واللجان المتعددة المنبثقة عنها ونظم العمل بها .
    (3) المؤتمرات العلمية للكليات والمعاهد والأقسام وتشكيلها واجتماعاتها واختصاصاتها .
    (4) شروط قبول الطلاب وقيدهم ورسوم الخدمات التي تؤدى إليهم .
    (5) القواعد العامة لنظام الدراسة والامتحانات والإشراف على الرسائل ومناقشتها ونظام التأديب .
    (6) بيان الدرجات والشهادات العلمية والدبلومات والشروط العامة للحصول عليها .
    (7) المكافآت والجوائز الدراسية .
    (8) الخدمات الطلابية .
    (9) نظام الإعلان عن وظائف أعضاء هيئة التدريس ووظائف المدرسين المساعدين والمعيدين الشاغرة .
   (10) نظام الكفاءة المتطلبة للتدريس في شأن المعينين في هيئة التدريس من خارج الجامعات .
   (11) قواعد الانتداب للتدريس ولأعمال الامتحانات والمكافآت الخاصة بها .
   (12) النظام العام لتدريب المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين على التدريس وتلقى أصوله .
   (13) قواعد تحديد المكافآت المالية والمنح لأعضاء هيئة التدريس وغيرهم .
   (14) الإطار العام للوائح الفنية والمالية والإدارية للوحدات ذات الطابع الخاص في الجامعات .

مادة 197:
تصدر لكل كلية أو معهد تابع للجامعة لائحة داخلية بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الكلية أو المعهد ومجلس الجامعة وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .
    وتتولى هذه اللائحة بيان الإطار الخاص للكلية أو المعهد وما يخص مختلف شئونها الداخلية المتميزة , وذلك في حدود القانون ووفقا للإطار أو النظام العام المبين في اللائحة التنفيذية , وتنظم اللائحة الداخلية علاوة على المسائل المحددة في القانون وفى اللائحة التنفيذية والمسائل الآتية بصفة خاصة :
   (1) أقسام الكلية أو المعهد ومختلف التخصصات الداخلة تحت كل منها .
   (2) تخصصات الأستاذية في الكلية أو المعهد .
   (3) شعب التخصص وفروع الدرجات والشهادات العلمية في الكلية والمعهد .
   (4) الشروط التفصيلية للحصول على الدرجات والشهادات العلمية والدبلومات من الكلية أو المعهد .
   (5) مقررات الدراسة وتوزيعها على سنوات الدراسة والساعات المخصصة لكل منها .
   (6) القواعد الخاصة بالامتحانات في الكلية أو المعهد .
   (7) مواعيد القيد للدراسات العليا وإجراءات تسجيل الماجستير والدكتوراه وإلغاء القيد والتسجيل .
   (8) نظم الدراسة والقيد والامتحان وشروط منح الشهادات والتأديب في المدارس والمعاهد التابعة للكلية .

الـبـاب الـثـامن 
في الأحكام الوقتية والانتقالية 

مادة 198:
    تكون الكليات الحالية التابعة لفروع جامعة القاهرة بالمنصورة نواة لجامعة المنصورة , وتكون الكليات الحالية التابعة لفرع جامعة الإسكندرية بطنطا نواة لجامعة طنطا .

مادة 198 مكررا:
تتكون جامعة حلوان من الكليات والمعاهد العالية التابعة لوزارة التعليم العالي التي يصدر بتعيينها وتحديد مقارها قرار من رئيس الجمهورية ومن الكليات والمعاهد الفنية الأخرى التي تنشئها الجامعة في المستقبل .
     ويسرى عليها الاستثناءان المقرران فئ المادة 198 . 
     كما تطبق عليها الأحكام الواردة في المادتين 199 , 204 .

مادة 198 مكرر ب:
تتكون جامعة قناة السويس من الكليات التابعة حاليا لجامعة حلوان بمنطقة قناة السويس .
    وتتكون جامعة المنوفية من الكليات التابعة حاليا لجامعة طنطا بشبين الكوم ومنوف .
    وتتكون جامعة المنيا من الكليات التابعة حاليا لجامعة أسيوط بالمنيا .
    وتسرى في شأن هذه الجامعات أحكام المواد 198, 199, 204, كما يسرى حكم البند (ا) من المادة 204 (مكررا) على أعضاء هيئة التدريس والمدرسين المساعدين والمعيدين العاملين بالكليات التي ضمت إلى جامعة قناة السويس من جامعة حلوان .

مادة 199:
استثناء من الأحكام المقررة في هذا القانون , تسرى لمدة عشر سنوات من تاريخ نفاذه الأحكام الآتية في شأن جامعتي المنصورة وطنطا وفروع جامعتي عين شمس وأسيوط :
ا ) في جميع الأحوال , يكون تعيين العميد من بين أساتذة الكلية أو المعهد بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي بناء على ترشيح رئيس الجامعة وذلك لمدة ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد .
ب) يكون للكلية أو المعهد وكيل واحد .
ج) تكون رئاسة مجلس القسم لأقدم الأساتذة فيه .

مادة 200:
تنتهي مدد العمداء الحاليين اعتبارا من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون , على أن يتم اختيار وتعيين العمداء الجدد وفقا لأحكام المادة 43 في خلال شهر على الأكثر من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون .
    وتعتبر مدد وكلاء هذه الكليات والمعاهد الحاليين منتهية من تاريخ صدور القرار بتعيين العمداء الجدد .

مادة 201:
  في حالة اختيار رؤساء مجالس الأقسام الحاليين لرياسة مجالس أقسامهم تحسب المدة المنصوص عليها في المادة (56/1) من تاريخ هذا الاختيار .
مادة 202:
على الأعضاء الخارجيين الحاليين الذين يتحقق في شأنهم الجمع المحظور في المادتين (22/ج) و (40/ هـ) أن يحددوا خلال شهر من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون المجلس الذي يختارون البقاء فيه .

مادة 203:
  يستكمل تعيين الأعضاء الخارجين وفقا للأحكام المستحدثة في هذا القانون خلال شهرين على الأكثر من تاريخ نفاذه والى أن يتم ذلك يكون انعقاد المجالس صحيحا بغير هؤلاء الأعضاء .


مادة 204:
   تخفض المدد المنصوص عليها في المواد (67) و (69) و (70) سنة واحدة بالنسبة لمن يعينون في جامعات أسيوط والمنصورة وطنطا وفروع جامعتي عين شمس وأسيوط وجامعة جنوب الوادي , وذلك للمدة التي يحددها المجلس الأعلى للجامعات بقرار منه .
     وإذا دعت الضرورة إلى نقل عضو هيئة التدريس الذي انتفع بحكم التخفيض إلى إحدى الكليات أو المعاهد التي لا يسرى عليها هذا الحكم , فتؤخر أقدميته في ذات الوظيفة أو اللقب العلمي بقدر كامل مدة التخفيض التي استفادها .

مادة 204 مكرر:
استثناء من الأحكام المقررة في هذا القانون :
  ا ) يحتفظ أعضاء هيئات التدريس والمدرسون المساعدون والمعيدون بالكليات والمعاهد العالية التابعة لوزارة التعليم العالي وقت صدور هذا القانون والمطبق عليهم جدول المرتبات الملحق بالقانون المشار إليه بوظائفهم وأقدمياتهم , أما الذين لم يستكملوا شرط الحصول على المؤهل المنصوص عليه في القانون المشار إليه فيحتفظون وظائفهم وأقدمياتهم لمدة سبع سنوات , فإذا لم يستكملوا هذا الشرط خلال هذه المدة ينقلون إلى وظائف أخرى بالكادر العام وفى الدرجات المعادلة لوظائفهم وذلك بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الجامعة .

مادة 205:
    تخفض المدة المنصوص عليها في (المادة 69/أولا-1) سنة واحدة بالنسبة للمدرسين الذين خدموا القوات المسلحة مجندين وهم معيدون أو مدرسون مساعدون , وذلك بشرط ألا تقل مدة الاستبقاء بعد أداء الخدمة الإجبارية عن سنة وأن يكونوا قد أدوها على وجه مرض .
   ويعمل بهذا الحكم إلى حين انتهاء الظروف التي حتمت هذا الاستبقاء .

مادة 206:
لا يترتب على تطبيق هذا القانون فيما يقضى به من توحيد وظيفة الأستاذية وإلغاء كراسي الأستاذية أي إخلال بما للأساتذة ذوى الكراسي الحاليين من أقدمية على الأساتذة الحاليين ولا بأقدميات هؤلاء الأخيرين فيما بينهم .

مادة 207:
إذا تقدم بإنتاجه العلمي من استوفى من الأساتذة المساعدين والمدرسين الحاليين المدد المنصوص عليها في المادتين (69/أولا-1) و (70/أولا-1) وذلك للتعيين في وظائف الأساتذة والأساتذة المساعدين أو للحصول على ألقابهما , وتم هذا التقدم خلال شهرين من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون , فيكون تعيينهم أو منحهم هذه الألقاب بعد ثبوت أهليتهم العلمية دون أخلال بأقدمياتهم الحالية .


مادة 208:
يظل قائما إلى نهاية العام الجامعي 72/1973 على الأكثر ما سبق أن قرر من اعارات تجاوز الحد الأقصى المقرر في المادة (85/1) ومن اعارات أو مهمات علمية أو أجازات تفرغ علمي أو أجازات مرافقة الزوج تكون متعارضة مع أحكام المادتين (90 و 91).

مادة 209:
ملغاة بالمادة رقم 4 من القانون رقم54  لسنة 1973 .

مادة 210:
يصدر قرار من رئيس كل جامعة بناء على توصية من مجلس الجامعة بأسماء من يعينون في وظيفة مدرس مساعد وذلك في خلال شهرين من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون وترفع مرتباتهم إلى بداية الربط المحدد للوظيفة إذا كانت تقل عن ذلك , ويؤخذ هذا التعيين في الاعتبار عند تحديد موعد العلاوة الدورية التالية .

مادة 211:
إلى أن يتم تشكيل اللجان العلمية الدائمة لفحص الإنتاج العلمي المشار إليها في المادة (73) تتولى اللجان العلمية الدائمة الحالية فحص الإنتاج العلمي للمتقدمين لشغل وظائف الأساتذة والأساتذة المساعدين أو للحصول على ألقابها العلمية . 
    ويتم تشكيل تلك اللجان خلال ثلاثة أشهر على الأكثر من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون .
    وتستمر اللجان العلمية التي تم تشكيلها قبل نفاذ هذا القانون بقرارات من مجالس الجامعات طبقا لحكم المادة (55/4) من القانون 184 لسنة 1958 في فحص الإنتاج العلمي للمتقدمين لشغل وظائف الأساتذة المساعدين والمدرسين , على أن تقدم تقاريرها عن ذلك خلال شهرين على الأكثر من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون .

مادة 213:
إلى أن تصدر اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون ويتم تعديل اللوائح الداخلية للكليات والمعاهد التابعة للجامعة , يستمر العمل بأحكام اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 184 لسنة 1958 واللوائح الداخلية الحالية وذلك فيما لا يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون وكذلك يستمر العمل بأحكام القرارات التعليمية الأخرى فيما لا يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون .
    والى أن يتم تحديد تخصصات الأستاذية في اللوائح الداخلية , تحدد هذه التخصصات مؤقتا طبقا للتخصصات المقابلة لكراسي الأستاذية الحالية .

صدر برياسة الجمهورية في 23 شعبان سنة 1392 (أول أكتوبر سنة 1972).
                                                                                                                                                                                        أنور السادات 

جدول مرتبات والبدلات لأعضاء هيئة التدريس والوظائف المعاونة بالجامعات

الوظيفة	الربط المالي للوظيفة	المرتبات الإضافية المستحقة	العلاوة الدورية المستحقة
		بدل جامعة	بدل خاص	بدل تمثيل	
(ا) أعضاء هيئة
رئيس الجامعة	جنيه
2928	جنيه
____	جنيه
_____	جنيه
2000	جنيه
ربط ثابت
نائب رئيس الجامعة	2603	____	____	1500	ربط ثابت
عميد	_______	450	300	____	____
وكيل كلية	______	450	180	___	_____
رئيس مجلس قسم	______	450	120	____	____
أستاذ	1680 - 2430	450	____	___	75
أستاذ مساعد	1368 – 2064	360	----	___	72
مدرس	1020 – 1788	252	____	___	60
(ب) وظائف معاونة لأعضاء هيئة التدريس					
مدرس مساعد	756 – 1440	174	___	___	36
معيد	576 – 1176	108	___	___	72 في السنة الاولي ثم 24 كل سنة بعد ذلك



قواعد تطبيق جدول المرتبات والبدلات والمعاشات :
   (1) تستحق العلاوة الدورية السنوية في أول يناير التالي لتاريخ مرور عام علـى التعيين في أحد وظائف هيئة التدريس أو وظيفة مدرس مساعد أو مـن تاريخ مرور سنة على استحقاق العلاوة الدورية السابقة .
    (2) بالنسبة للعلاوة الدورية التي تستحـق في يناير سنة 1973 تصرف وفقا للقواعد التالية :.
   ا ) يحدد مواعد آخـر علاوة دورية صرفت لكل من أعضاء هيئة التدريس في خلال سنة 1972 .
   ب) تحسب عدد الشهور من تاريخ العلاوة المشار إليها في البند السابق حتى أخر ديسمبر سنة 1972  وتحسب كسور الشهر شهرا كاملا .
   ج) تمنح العلاوة بنسبة عـدد الشهور المحددة في البند السابق مقسومة على 12 .
   (3) عند تعيين أعضاء هيئة التدريس أو مدرسين مساعدين أو معيدين ممن كانوا يشغلون وظائف في الحكومة أو الهيئات العامة أو القطاع العام فإنهـم يحتفظون بأخر مرتب كانوا يتقاضونه في هذه الوظائف إذا كان يزيد على بدايـة مربـوط الوظيفة التي يعينون عليها وبشـرط ألا يتجاوز المرتب المحتفظ به عن نهاية الربط المقرر للدرجة .
    واعتبار مـن تاريخ نفاذ القانون تسـوى طبقا لهـذا الحكم مرتبات أعضاء هيئة التدريس والمدرسين والمساعدين والمعيدين الحاليين مـن موظفي الهيئات العامة أو القطاع العام وذلك دون صرف أي فروق عن الماضي .
    (4) يمنح من يعين في وظيفة من وظائف هيئة التدريس في جامعة أسيوط أو طنطا أو المنصورة أو فـرع جامعة القاهرة بالخرطـوم أو في إحدى الكليات والمعاهد المنشأة خـارج محافظات القاهرة والإسكندرية والجـيزة علاوة خاصة من علاوات الوظيفة المعين فيها .
    (5) ينقـل أعضـاء هيئة التدريس والمعيدون إلى وظـائف الجـدول المرافـق بمرتباتهم الحالية وترفع مرتبات أعضاء هيئة التدريس والمعيدين الذين تقل مرتباتهم الحالية عن بداية ربط الوظائف إلى تلك البداية .
     (6) تستحق الـبدلات المحددة قـرين كل وظيفة في جدول المرتبات لكل من يصدر قرار تعيينه في إحدى الوظائف الواردة بالجدول ولا يجوز الجمع بين بدل التمثيل وبدل الجامعة .
    (7) لا يخضـع بـدل الجامعة وبدل التمثيل وبدل العمادة وبدل وكالـة الكلية وبـدل رئاسـة القسم المحـددة في جدول المرتبات للضرائب ويسرى الخفض المقرر بالقانـون رقـم 30 لسـنة 1967 وتعديلاته علـى جمـيع الـبدلات المحددة بالجدول ولا يجوز أن يزيد مجموع البدلات مهما تعددت عن 100% من المرتب الاساسى .
    (8) يحتفظ بمرتبه بصفة شخصيه رئيس الجامعة أو نائب رئيس الجامعة أو أمين المجلس الأعلى للجامعات الذي يترك منصبه لاى سبب مـن الأسباب ويعود إلى هيئة التدريس .
    (9) تستحق العلاوات المقررة للوظيفة الأعلى درجة متى بلغ المرتب الاساسى أخر مربوط الدرجة التي يشغلها .
   (10) يعامـل مـن شغل وظيفة رئيس الجامعة مـن حيث المعاش معاملـة الـوزير ويعامل من شغل وظيفة نائب رئيس الجامعة وأمين المجلس الأعلى للجامعات من حيث المعاش معاملة نائب الوزير.

----------

